# TTC 3 years - general chit chat



## Nixnax

Hi all,

A little about me, I've been TTC to 3 years now (feels like longer). 

My DH suffers with ejaculation problems, which was never a problem until we started TTC. We have finally been referred for fertility treatment and have only just started the process.

We have been told to start self insemination whilst we await bloods and SA. (I tried to get DH to do this for ages, but he wasnt keen. Now a doctor has told him to do it, he's all for it). 

This will be our first cycle doing this and I have high Hope's. CD5 currently, and wishing ovulation would just hurry up and arrive... I want to get started \\:D/

Anyone is welcome to this general chit chat, sharing tips, have a moan.... all welcome here :)


----------



## FTale

Welcome back!!!

Good that he is onboard with insemination now. It is actually more fun and relaxing for the guys. Changes it up a bit for sure. When will you get your results back? Will you be using opks? I am so done with them. I feel like like they all suck anymore. But I need to look at them this cycle because of the meds I'll be on.

I am cd2 so we are right in line with each other. My cd1 actually started a day late this cycle.

We are a few hours away from heading to the clinic for our CD3 tests. I wanted to wait till cd4 so we could both take the rest of the week off but alas the clinic said 'no, today or tomorrow', They will be running FSH, LH, DHEA, T3...goodness a few but I will let you know the results once done. I will also being doing the Clomid Challenge so they can see how my hormones respond to being stimulated. Doctor says the tests he runs will let him know the quality of my eggs, good or bad but not specifics of course.

I will also be doing a mini genetics tests to see if I have any genetic abnormalities. If I do, then my husband will be screened as well because we both can't have the same thing ...and could be the reason for no pregnancies all these years. 

Ugh, so tired but need to get up and cook for hubby before we go.

Talk soon.


----------



## Nixnax

It feels amazing to he back. I have a fresh wave of excitement kicking in. 

We are waiting for the appointments from the hospital for tests.

DH is having another SA (last one was fine, it's just a double check). He is having his hormones checked and standard HIV and Hep C checks. 

I am having my ovarian reserve checked, and HIV and Hep C to start with. They may give me some form of hormone treatment as I NEVER get the EWCM, but I have bought some fertility friendly lube for that issue.

We will have these tests over the next couple of weeks, then we have a face to face appt with the consultant to go over it all in a months time. We were referred a while ago, but covid of course held it all up. 

I still use OPKS but I had to buy more sensitive ones as I was never getting a real positive on 25miu opks. I now use 10miu and I get positive 2 days running most of the time now. 

There's a really good thread on here that I have been reading about self insemination and tips. So I've bought everything I need and am armed to the teeth ready to go :)

Yay to getting all of your tests done. It sounds like we are both at the same point. How exciting. We can go through it all together :) I dont think I'll be offered the genetic tests as our treatment is free. We have to pass certain criteria for funding to be granted.

The world has gone crazy but I'm clinging onto a small sense of normality where I can.

I'm sat eating cold rice pudding, straight from the tin, cold.... because that's how I roll. And that's before I get preggers :headspin::blush:


----------



## FTale

I have been so tired lately. I started clomid on top of it and am pretty cranky. No longer having AF at cd5 as usual.

Hoping not to ovulate till cd 14.

How are you doing?


----------



## Nixnax

Yay to no more AF. I had a painful one this month. All crampy and just plain horrid.

I've not had the joy of clomid yet, does that affect you much? As in do you notice changes in yourself when you take it? 

I'm mega tired today as well, only CD7. Started opks today... didnt need to do it today really but doc suggested it. I'm just bored and impatiently waiting for ovulation. I think I may start temping tomorrow... more for something to do... that's how bored I am tee hee.


----------



## FTale

Hey sorry, my tired carried over far into the weekend.

Just thought to login a moment ago. I am so unmotivated this cycle. Clomid messes with your hormones for sure. I've struggled with hot glashes too. Other than that once you get closer to O, bbs start to hurt, and get a bit bloated . And for me O is much more painful.

I hope it works this time. Havent taken it in over 2 years.

Any sign of O coming for you? Clomid drys me up so cant really judge cm ‍♀️


----------



## Nixnax

I've been a bit like that this weekend, no motivation at all. Cant believe its monday already tomorrow. 

Clomid doesnt sound like much fun at all. Hopefully I won't be offered that. Got my fingers crossed for you. 

I'm on CD10 so ovulation is due in the next day or two. Normally happens between CD11-14. Opks are lighter today than they were yesterday. 

Just did our first AI. In wanted to practice before ovulation day so I dont end up chucking it everywhere :haha:. Its a bit fiddly isn't it?! Hopefully I got it all in the right place. Popped a soft cup in for the night for good measure. 

I'm now sat eating sour sweets at 10:30pm because who doesn't need a sugar rush before they go to sleep eh?!


----------



## FTale

HAHHAHAHA..

Gummi Bears...haha..right next to my bed in case I need a taste before I turn in.

It can be easier thought about than doing for sure. It took me a bit to perfect the technique...lol..but I have got it down enough yet, the soft cups dont like my body so I can't keep it in for long. It cuts into me because of my low sitting uterus. Sucks.

Looking at your chart you will be Oing soon. I will too by this weekend or even Friday. Just hoping for a mature eggy that lets the sperm in. :D

We have to do one more sperm analysis this Wednesday along with more blood tests then I should have an idea of where we even stand. Will be interesting to know if I am a carrier of a genetic abnormalty. But we both have to have the same gene to make it an infertility issue.

FX

Keep me posted on your opks!!!


----------



## Nixnax

I love my sweets. I've ordered some to be delivered to my house :shy: a lady started up a sweets delivery business when covid kicked in... it's been a life saver. I'm on late shift this week, so need the sugar rush.... that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.

The look of the soft cup scared me, they are HUGE! Once in it was ok, and taking it out was ok. Not sure I'd be able to do it if used them for AF. I'd probably spill it everywhere. 

I'm hoping ovulation will be tomorrow or weds, we don't plan to AI again now until I get a positive opk. 

W have our bloods on thursday and then DH will do his SA next week. We originally booked it for Thursday but forgot he has to abstain for 3 days prior.... as its O time I've moved the appt. 

That gene test really does sound fascinating. Will they tell about all the defective Gene's you carry? I'd love to know what mine are. You'll have to let me know how that goes. 

I've been trying to lose weight again.... constant battle of course. When lockdown started and I was working from home, I lost 14lbs in 4 weeks. Now I'm stuck at a pesky weight that I just cant get below..... I guess these sweets deliveries dont help :blush:

Baby dust to you too. This HAS to be our year :dust:


----------



## FTale

....has to be!!! Gotta show up to the party to play your fav song....lol I will post more when my battery is charged.

Hugs


----------



## FTale

I should not have had coffee yesterday. I was up all night. And work today has been the pitts. I just want to sleep but I have to a job to do along with caring for the animals and my dd. I am honestly 5 seconds away from passing out. hahaha

So I got my bloods back and it all looks relatively normal. My chem panel said I need to get my blood cholesterol down a smidge but otherwise. I am just neutral. I go in tomorrow to do CD 10 bloods to see what FSH/LH/E2 look like after Clomid, supposedly they are suppose to be back to normal like I never used Clomid IF my egg reserve is holding goodish quality eggs...lol..Such roller coaster. How was work?

CD 2, 3 Testing

FSH**4.86miu

LH**3.78miu

E2** 54.10pg

D3 Total**33.3

DHEA S**232.8ug

TSH**1.17uiu

Free T-3**2.40pg

Free T-4**1.17ng


Prolactin**15.59ng


----------



## Nixnax

Hey lovely,

I'm too great with bloods and levels but nothing looks scary there that for sure. Let me know how the next round goes. 

I'm going in for some on thursday morning. Mainly ovarian reserve and standard virus checks like HIV and HEP C. DH is having the same bloods except hes having testosterone instead of ovarian reserve :haha:

I am so the same, with working lates I was drinking extra strong tea until 10pm last night, could not drop off to sleep. Felt almost hungover today. Dealing with the puppy all day, I guess it's like having a child. Constantly cleaning up after her. Stopping her from shredding and chewing stuff. She's good practice for having babies that's for sure. 

Still no positive opk here, it's getting a little darker so I'm hoping tomorrow. I only have 1 left, I have more on order, so I'm really hoping tomorrow is pos or I could miss this peak. Looks like I'm on for a 26 day cycle this month huff :coffee:


----------



## FTale

Thank you,

Yes, I did those already and man that was alot of vials going over for collections. (secret vampire nurses....lol)

My AMH was 2.91 if I hadn't said. It went down from 3.8 in the last 2 years. But I think I have PCOS so a highish reserve for my age doesn't really account for much. But I could be so wrong.

HAHAHA....Yes, Nix we got a kitten. Luckily we have an adult cat to take the brunt of the kitty energy and points claws hahahah. Have to give the guy a break every now and then by sending lil on to his room to nap it off. Has way too much energy. I had to wake early before work to clean up his room. Poop smears all over the floors from dragging his bum around. He loves his litterbox a bit too much.....kitty litter half way across the room. Smelled like a pig farm in there.

NO WAY...I only have one left too. The one I took is dark but having come off of clomid it is normal for lh to be high for a few days but no going to O. I just ordered more. I think I will O on Friday. And yes, blasted 26 day cycle. I am happy if I get that. My body loves 25. I miss 28 day cycles.

I am ready for Friday night and doing nothing. No coffee today either. Better go take my magnesium and melatonin so I can get plenty of sleep tonight. Might even suffer some benadryl. It hurts my tummy afterwards with the drying out of intestines but I sleep so hard.

Will catch you in a few hours...later


----------



## Nixnax

Good morning

I swear the nurses love our blood. Is AMH the ovarian reserve test? I'm interested to find out what mine will be. I'll be 37 this year so will be good to know.

A kitten :cat: you completely understand the mess then. Ah I do not miss cat litter, my old cat used to go out all day, then come in to pee and poop and chuck litter everywhere. I feel your pain. 

Ha ha my opks arrive Friday too, I thought I had enough, but worth ovulation being 2 days later than norm, that 4 extra tests used, or maybe 6 :blush:. I may have to pop to the pharmacy and get some more. They aren't sensitive ones though. My body feels like its gearing up for it. I think it may happen tonight. 

I miss a nice 28 day cycle. Mine have been getting shorter. I used to be a nice 28 for a year, then I went to 26 for a year, now I'm 24 days. Except this month of course, curve ball 26 thrown in. 

I love a good doped up sleep, I sleep so heavy it's nice. I dosnt sleep well at all last night. Finished work at 10:30pm, went to bed at 11pm. Wide awake until gone 1am. Had to take my car to the garage for a service today at 8am. I need sleep. I think I need a nap before work tonight. 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Nixnax

Yay my OPKs just arrived early. Finally got a positive. Whoop whoop


----------



## FTale

I love it when the tests come in the mail early!! I will be mail watching today for mine. I feel ovulation coming in too.

What brand opk? Do you have pics? I bought old fashion clear blue easy sticks on Amazon. I used them all the time back in the day. They are hard to find anymore.

Yesterday was mega busy for me. I posted all my junk in IVF 2020 Chatter if you want to read my whole spill...lol. It was busy and long but I am very happy with not having been stuck in the house all day. And I got a new vehicle, its a mini van. A rather nice one almost top of the line but not that fancy lol. I can't wait to drive it again today. Need to get use to the heavy get up and go. I'm so use to the pull of my medium sedan being light.

I did my cd10 FSH and LH. I thought they were doing E2 as well but they didn't. AMH is just a test that lets you know around bout how many follicles or antra follicles you have left to make a baby with. My RE currently has me on a grow hormone to increase my antra count but they never did a base line ultrasound to see if I even needed the drug. I respond well to Clomid and okish to Femara but I have a good reserve. I feel like he is just experimenting but how are you going to know the drug is doing anything good if you don't do a baseline scan? I am going to try not to worry too much on it. Because I am still hoping to get pregnant on our own. Yet I am seriously thinking of scanning around for a different IVF clinic. I do have one in mind but the wait is long like August to October time frame? I'm 43 and then 44 in Feb. I don't want to wait till almost next year. I'm moving on after 44 because my old butt is tired...hahaha

Well, so for now, I'm waiting on bloods and genetic test results. Once we get those back my hubby and I will know if I am possibly making good eggs and if I have genetically sound eggs enough to where we should be getting pregnant. So I will keep with my supplements and see where they take me. I think at this point I've been on them for just about 3 months straight so should have some good ones in basket.

How is your hubby holding up with 'cuppin it' ? Its my hubby's fav thing to do....hahahahaha..... He loves his sleep and by the time we bd most nights the man's eyes look squinting...buhahahah

Ok, I hope you got a good nap in for the night. Will try to stay on top of my posting. Hugs


----------



## Nixnax

Hiya,

I can feel ovulation happening how, I've gone all bloated and twinges. I use the pro martis brand. I've found them to be really good. I've attached the opks from last night, this morning and the top one is just now. Should have done the AI today, bit we didn't for the past 2 days so hopefully that's enough. 

Ooo a new car, I love getting a new car. I treated myself back in August to a car that was only a year old.... all my previous cars have been old bangers :haha: get out and go for a long drive. 

That's a bit strange, not doing a baseline... what are they going to use for comparison. It baffles me sometimes. I hope you do get pregnant on you're own, that would be the vest thing ever. That's what pushed DH into doing AI. now that we've been offered treatment it made him realise that he wants to keep it between us.

I really hope your genetic tests come back good. So many things can stop pregnancy occurring cant it. It's amazing and scary at the same time. 

Ah poor hubby, I think he feels like a cow being milked :haha:. Hes not over keen on it, but does it once and easily. I havent got the heart to ask him to do it 3 days in a row, he moaned a bit yesterday. But hes been sleeping like a baby so it must be making him feel peaceful.

I slept in the spare room last night because the late shifts are disturbing DH too much, all my tossing and turning. I got to sleep around 2am last night and had to be up at 6am to go to the hospital for blood tests today.... I got home from that then pups and I went to bed for 3 hours. Feel much better now. But will be wide awake later again. Back to the spare room for me tonight. It's a good job we aren't having sex this week, it would never happen.


----------



## Nixnax

Oops forgot the pic


----------



## FTale

No bding??? Girl you better toss onto him. Always good to get O day in and the day after Escpecially if your temps do not rise to indication ovulation. My temps ususally suck.

BUT you guys are much younger so you might be just fine...lol...I mean him going this route may be just what you needed to get preggers.


----------



## FTale

Oh and would you believe they lost my opks in the mail????? Like seriouslly?? ugh. They sent them to a different state by accident....so much for Amazon 2 day delivery. They keep doing this whenever I order anything Clearblue easy related...hahahah...So now I'm left sitting about feeling for O to hit. The left side is paining but not O paining.

Wouldn't it be funny if you O on your right and I do the left. ...hehehehe


----------



## Nixnax

They what? How very dare they. Oh I'd be so angry right now.

Ha ha full ovulation between us, both sides covered. 

I'm having such a frustrating night tonight. I'm sat here in england, on the phone to someone in Texas talking them through step by step of imaging a laptop.... its painful. Would have been quicker for me to fly there and do it myself teehee


----------



## FTale

OMG...I feel your pain ..Nix....I feel your pain. That's why I keep mum when people ask for help because while I love doing it....some things are better done in person YOURSELF when working with a nontech person. No insults intended just the truth.

HOORAY!! So you are 1dpo?????? YES!! I wish but then I do not because I have not gotten a good bd session in. We did the syringe method last night and I just got that stuff all over. I think I need a bigger syringe.
We need to keep at it the whole weekend but I have so much work to do. And with no opks I can't even tell if the surge is really strong or not. I do not want to spend 25 bucks at the pharmacy for a test either but don't want to go the big grocery store with all the people to get the cheap ones...hahah

I found my FSH levels to be sound after being on clomid as well 3.23 so good but I wonder why no pregnancy? I won't get genetic test results for 2 weeks it seem...bleh..

My husband just smirks at the whole IVF thing. If he waves it off, I have to submit and find a hobby. I just can't see myself playing with those life like dolls. They creep me out and I find it torturous personally to be holding a doll when your heart wants a baby. Just my beliefs, not knocking the creators or lovers of the dolls or anything.

UGH can't stop thinking about long work weekend. Need to get my head in the game and try not to focus too much on the fact I need to be bding.


Keep me posted on your symptoms!!!


----------



## FTale

Just realized I won't be ovulating for another 2days since I am on Clomid itn shifts things a bit. So I can relax finally.

Hope you get some good rest.


----------



## Nixnax

Morning, sorry I didnt reply yesterday, work was crazy last night and once I'd finished I made a bee line for my bed. Left DH asleep on the sofa because he refused to wake up, so had most of the bed to myself last night :happydance:.

Officially 2dpo today. I'm sat here like :coffee:. I'm stupidly excited about this cycle, because it feels like the first time I have a chance. Its draaaaaging. 

Oh no you have to work the weekend? That's not cool. Did your OPKs turn up yet? Your poor hubby will feel like mine. He thought I was pestering him to do his business. We did one practice round, then 2 real ones. I wouldn't call 3 times 'pestering' would you? I made a right mess of it on attempt number 2, i was using a 5ml syringe with this tube attached, to aid getting right up there. It didnt all come out of the tube so I pulled it out and it started dripping everywhere. Managed to catch most of it in a soft cup. I feel like there should be a course you take to become proficient in this stuff :haha:.

Yay for FSH levels, that good. At least your gene results will come at the end of your two. Hopefully you'll get a BFP and good result, could you imagine. 

My DH really doesnt want to do IVF, so I've told him that we have to try our hardest to do this outside the hospital, and if that means 'milking' him 3 times a month then so be it :haha:. Those dolls freak me out, I cant be near them.

Hope you catch the eggy this month, I'm rooting for you. I also hope work isnt too mean to you this weekend. I'm not sure what to do with my weekend. I dont have much motivation.


----------



## FTale

Ypu have a free weekend???? Hahah..I think I would sleep and sleep.

Im up at 4am to work already. Taking Maca because I noticed it calmes me down considerably yesterday.

3 times is not pestering when we you know how long we both been trying. So you would think he would be right on it. 

I laughed so hard when you said it dripped everywhere. Thats what happened to me. I pulled the dinky syringe out and the ******* filled in with fluids from the back in. Guess I was leaking?? It was weird and I was like welp there goea that sample but maybe some made it.

Using the Conception + jelly to keep it neutral down there so my woman ph doesn't murder the sperm dudes.

But I was thinking there has to be a way to may cuppin it easier or more in inviting for him. Mine honestly doesn't have a problem with the action itself. He just doeant have much of a libido. So I could fall asleep waiting for it..lol.Hey he fell asleep the first night midway. I was watching a show and looked over. I laughed so hard and woke him up..buhahahah..seriously?? That much fun eh.heheh

How is your puppy doing? Boy or Girl? My kitty is a boy but we were told girl initially. Took to Vet and they were like, you know its a boy right? Like the lil nut sack and all? When I finished laughing I said no. I thought it was just a rather prominent vagina...hahahaha...

He is getting snipped anyway so he is still a girl to me 8-[

Well write when you feel like it. I. Off to research paying folks. Hugs


----------



## Nixnax

4am?! Thays the middle of the night for me :haha:

Ha ha that's what I said "you're lucky it's only 3 times". Should have done it the same day as O really, but I'll time it better next month.

I'm glad it's not just me that struggles with it. I was like "nooooo, I'll save you spermies" lol. 

I suffer with PH problems as well, so I use a fertility jel called babystart. It's used by the NHS (national health service) so thought I'd give it a go.

DH used to have a crazy libido, but its dropped massively. He get so frustrated EVERY time we have sex so I think he secretly prefers this method. Oh I laughed at that.... he fell asleep?! :haha: bless him. Mine hasnt done that yet. He just tends to fall asleep on the sofa, then I cant wait him up because hes a log, so we miss the chance to BD. 

Pups is a girl, she's a right madam, she totally owns us. Haha I had the same with a kitty once, only the other way around. I thought it was boy so called him Alfie. Vet confirmed he was a she, still called her alfie though. We are waiting for pup to have her first season, then we'll be getting her fixed. DH wants her to have puppies, but she's enough work, I couldnt handle 8 of her. 

We have decided to visit a pub today. First time since March. It's going to strange with all of the social distancing. If it's too busy I'll be going back home though, not keen on catching this wretched virus.


----------



## FTale

Ah, no way!!!! You hubby has slowed down? I know he liked to rumble no matter what. Is he doing okay? Any new stresses? Change in diet? Hope is is alrightt.

No puppies..lol..nope. We were waiting for our Pepper to go in season then we were going to get her done. Well, now we don't have to do much just get the fella snipped in a week or so. He's past 10wks now.

Missing O day is debatable. I always feel comforted if I do get one last shot in. lYeah, I really feel like my ovary wants to release the eggy today and I don' t want to bd again. Got the last two nights in granted the syringe method was a hoot of a blunder. Last night was good enough. I will have him go at it then just finish inside me because I was not about to fight with the syringe again. I've found I really need that jelly anymore because it just feels raw anymore last too months. I bet its because I am not getting enough water.

Look at me..should be working but I'm eating oatmeal and drinking lemon water. 

Have fun at the pub!!!


----------



## Nixnax

Yeah I know right, he used to pester me all the time, now it's me that does the pestering. It's been a week since we last BD. We didnt during O as we were AI. Now he has to abstain for SA.... huff. 

Pepper, that's a cool name. Ours is called Floki.

It was nice to get out and feel normal again, doing normal activities. All the tables were distanced, you could order from an app so didnt need to go into the pub. Sun was shining, had a spot of lunch and a few pints. Took pups to the pub and she behaved herself, I had visions of her pulling tables over and spilling glasses, but she was ok.

Went to bed early as I had a massive headache, I was probably dehydrated. 3dpo and just waiting impatiently. How are you today?


----------



## FTale

We had to do the abstain stuff too right in the middle of fertile time. I think we got 3 episodes in of sperm..lol..gosh not even sure what to call it anymore. Really like milking a cow then running off to get the milk ready for feeding..lol..oh girl, I'm so tired. I got a super positive line stealer opk around 4 this morning. Left ovary feels like it swelled up then did nothing. I am said but what will be will be. It might release later???But my left ovary is not my good one.
I will try and make haste with some sperm tomorrow but not today. I think poor hubby will be on empty.

Sorry for your headache but hmmmmmmmm....curious at the dpo it is happening. I hope it is a very good sign of rising progesterone for you. Will be so frickin awesome if you get bfp this cycle.

Oh and so happy your Floki was good at the pub.
Well fx I suffer horrible O pain in a few hours so I know this cycle isn't a bust.

Back to work...:roll:


----------



## Nixnax

Hello lady, well DH doesnt have to do his sample until monday, it's his birthday tomorrow, so we can have some fun then he can dry out lol. 4am!! Lady you are crazy, you work too hard.

I hope mrs ovary is playing the game and releasing a good egg for you.

I went to bed early with a headache last night as well. The headaches were on 2 and 3 DPO. I'm 4DPO today, just a couple of tiny twinges every now and then and a touch a very mild heartburn after I ate lunch. Ugh... I learnt to ignore all 'symptoms', but this month I'm like "ooo what's this, ooo what's that" I'm all tuned in again, and I know I'll most likely be disappointed, it's silly. I just want friday to arrive. I'll be 8DPO and have 50 10miu HCG sticks to pee on :haha:

I hope we are both lucky this month, after all the time could you imagine If we both fell the same cycle


----------



## FTale

...you might get your wish. ovaries are feeling awful. can't wait to turn down for the night in a second.

hahaha.....hope you got to dtd. He will have plenty of time to recoop the boys.

Your signs are so good. What tests do you have? brand?

night my friend.....tummy is racking


----------



## Nixnax

Yay sounds like you're having a good ovulation. Mine felt like a rocket going off. 

Ugh we were going to DTD last night but puppy was being a stubborn cow and won him over so ended sleeping on the bed. No chance. 

I have the martis brand and one step. So dead cheap, can pee until my hearts content. I did one yesterday... at 4DPO.... negative of course :haha:.

I had lots of little cramps last night, could still be in my head of course. 

Hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## FTale

Well that's fun. I'm sorry. I would have burned puppy's eyes because some times you just gotta dtd...rofl....

I will look the Martis brand up might not be state side. One step? Its just called One step? I have I think two or three osoms some where, plenty of wondfo cheapies crusting away and hmm....oh gosh, pregmates and femometer. And another stick that is generic.....hahah AND......one digital....buhhahahahah. I think I'm covered.

Ovulation. Where do we start. Firstly, I am happy to be alive. For the past few hours namely since 1130pm last night till 730 in the morning I was at deaths door. Tylenol did not help, melatonin didn't help.....at 6am I too 800mg of chewable motrin. I couldn't do it any longer. I figure the egg or eggs by the pain of it had already released. I was taking it for the damage all the free fluid was doing to my organs. Hurt so bad. My belly looked 3 months preg.

I do not want to do that again ever. Even for IVF I'm like, totally traumatized. I hurt when I ovulate but that was overkill. And we didn't dtd last night so there is a great chance we might miss all them eggs I squeezed out like a whiny champ...hahaha

Well, I am back to work which is chiming down. Needed to be able to sit up at my desk so ther earlier meds were a must. Feel worlds better.

Tomorrow ...I will be 1dpo..\\:D/

Can't wait for you to test again.....post pics so I can watch too.


----------



## Nixnax

Hey hun, I'll do a proper response tonight or tomorrow. We have DHs family here at the mo. 

Yay for ovulation.... you go girl :happydance:


----------



## Nixnax

Teehee I'll burn her eyes out next time, she'll love me for that. She tries to get involved :haha:.

I'll take some pics of the packaging tomorrow and post them on here for you. I'm well covered, if I get any lines I'll test with cheapies until its strong enough for a digital. DH would not believe it unless it's in words. 

Oh your ovulation sounded awful. That's what mine were like last year, I ended up asking for a scan. They found a single tiny cyst but they weren't concerned about it. 

Yay to being 1dpo, now to kick back and relax..... I'm not relaxed, far from it. I'm still stupidly excited. I tested again.... of course BFN as I'm only 5dpo, but I was imagining a line for a while. I'm sure it's just line eye, its FAR too early for any form of BFP. Roll on friday :haha:


----------



## FTale

We got one more bd in!! It was a shot in the dark since it took place about 14 hours after the pain. Hoping older :spermy: were still lingering but having sent fresh ones in to the party was a relief.

HAHAHA....5dpo, yup sounds like me testing all these years. No patience what so ever and a santa bag full of cheap tests to use. I don' t blame you or find you insane for testing so early. I usually start at 6dpo. Just got to make it to 8dpo this cycle though I would love to just find out by missing AF but testing early so I can skip my next RE appt with a bfp ;) ....praying we can both finally do it. If not, I have to order more cups and bigger syringes...:rolleyes:


----------



## Nixnax

One BD for luck, I like it. We went for a meal last night for DH's birthday, had a lovely night planned, got home, we'd ate so much that neither of us wanted to BD. We havent had sex for 2 weeks!!! Hopefully we can tonight before his abstinence for SA otherwise it'll be next cycle.... what?! 

Ha ha I've resisted the urge today, the one I did yesterday has this horrible grey indent line on it.... I'm not a fan of the martis tests. I have 10 of those arrive with the opks I bought. Wont be using them again. The opks are good, but HCG are sneaky things. 

We have our next appt on 3rd aug, would love to phone up and cancel the appt because we are pregnant. Fingers crossed for us both


----------



## FTale

Blasted test. Never want to bd so bad until we are told 'wait for a bit' then its all we can think of. 

Happy bday to your hubby!! Any meal that knocks you flat is a winner in my book. I'm sitting here are full of multigrain waffles, eggs and some type of yogurt...bleh...only good part was the syrup on my waffles. Still feeling bloated after the ovulation.

And my temp shot up high for the first time ever after ovulation. I was so happy. To top it off my doc is calling in progesterone of me to take post ovulation. Waiting on the prescription to go through so I can pick it up. I was so worried I'd have to use a cream. I still will if I need to but I prefer not to worry about all the alternate rub sites...rofl.

Sorry those tests stink. The closer you get to 10dpo the more prominent a line will be. FX two lines are in our futures!!!

I need a nap.....oouuufff...so full. HUGS


----------



## FTale

Well I got my genetic tests back and out of 274 common diseases I was cleared. None in my genes. There could still be some freak happenings about but for now....your girl got the all clear on her old genes for making a baby.

And boooy do my nips hurt. I hope it doesn't get worse when I start the progesterone. Ok, back to sleeping. I thinking by progesterone is high this time around.

Where's my pee stick pics? You posting any? lol

Hugs


----------



## Nixnax

We finally DTD last night, feels like forever since we last did lol. 

Had a lovely day yesterday, took the afternoon off work and went to the hairdressers. The hairdressers in the uk have been closed for 4 months because of covid, my hair looked awful. I ended up chopping my lovely long hair off to my shoulders. Looks strange. And the greys are finally gone :happydance:.

I also visited my friend, she had a baby in april and I finally got to meet her, social distanced of course. Got home and pups has gone into season. Poor DH, 2 hormonal females in the house :rofl:. 

Yay for for temp shooting up, sounds like you had a good and real ovulation :happydance:. Is the progesterone cream for internal use? I think I'd rather take tablets. 

I'm glad your Gene's came back good, that's really good news. All you need to do now is make that baby. I really hope it happens for you soon :flow:.

I've had a lot of mild cramping this cycle, but I also been super gassy and stinky gas :blush:. So I'm wondering if the cramping is gas cramps. They havent bee painful, just noticable. 

Well here you go. 2 ics from the morning. The skinny one is a one step and the other one is martis. Both claim to be 10miu. BFN of course, I'm only 7DPO :rofl:


----------



## FTale

that has to be delightful. Is she fixed so no menses all over?

Yay for dtd...stress reliever I say.

Good thing you got in when you did. Covid is still kicking our tales state side. People just wont listen and properly quarantine. Now its a true pandemic. Needs to get inder control. Is it getting better where you live?

My hubby has been home two days in a row now because of Covid. Have to disinfect area of where he works due to someone coming down with it....sad. Nice to have him home though but geesh...

Meanwhile, I dont feel shame saying I really believe we caught the eggy just a matter of my lining. Not sure if clomid destroyed it or not. Been eating pineapple and drinking organic sugar free pomegranate juice..yuck.

You are 7dpo already???? Your tests look negative but I feel I cans see where the lines would show. 2 more days if you implanted early we will see otherewise with cheapies 11dpo is when faint stuff comes up.

Well outside burning up even though Im under a canopy...wearing cotton stockings and a heavy tshirt like a dork. Better get in house before I pass out 

Hugs


----------



## Nixnax

Nope she's not fixed yet, she's not making much mess at the moment.

The UK has just come out of a 13 week total lockdown. We were only allowed to leave our homes for food, 1 form of exercise per day or to go to work. If your work was closed because if lockdown, then the government paid 80% of your wages. Sadly we've had around 45,000 deaths in the uk, but I live in the south west, which was the least hit by it, thankfully. London had it bad. People here annoy me, some are just not trying to avoid this darn virus.

That would be so amazing, I really hope you caught the eggy. I'm really hopeful for me too, I feel different. Probably In my head. Yuk, pomegranate juice is just nasty. 

There is lines on the tests, but they are grey, I cant see colour on them. Fingers crossed something pops up on them soon. 

It's been lovely and warm here today as well... for a change


----------



## FTale

Nix..our a/c broke today. I couldn't get cool but at the time I didn't know why. Not until my friend texts me that hers is broke until next Thursdays fix. It promptes me to check my temp in house..85 degrees...insane! My husband ordered a new compacitor for it that wont get here till Saturday. So I plan to hide out downstairs in our basement rooms..lol..but tonight its fans for everyone as we sleep through the heat...


----------



## Nixnax

Oh no, there is nothing worse than hot sticky nights. It was only 21 degrees c here last night, which is 75 in f, and I found that warm :haha: hope you get it sorted soon.

8DPO today and still BFN... to be expected. My boobs have started kicking up a stink, a bit earlier in the tww than they normally do. I'm starting to think I'm out, AF due weds.


----------



## FTale

☹ no. Dont say you are out Nix. Only 8dpo. Those tests say 10 but I dont think they actually work that soon.

Give it a few more days. Bb tenderness can go either way.

It has crawled to 89° upstairs and have def stayed down in basement.

I feel awful. Progesterone Im swallowing and natural progesterone is not helping me in the heat.

Soooo glad the weekend is here again. Please keep me posted on if you test ahain.


----------



## Nixnax

I went out with the girls for a couple of drinks last night. I didn't go mad but omg I feel like death today.... I tested today and it BFN again, but its still way early. 

The weather is really cool here today, it's more like autumn than summer... bring back summer. The weather in the UK is so hit and miss.

How many DPO are you now? 

Here's today's test


----------



## FTale

Did you all have to sit 6 feet apart??? How are pubs handling groups? Wear masks? This whole COVID crises is troubling. Has to be especially hard on social folks. I am a hermit so I am doing well not seeing anyone though I do miss being able to jump in my car and drive to my bf house and stay for a spell. She lives 2 hours a way. But we both have weak immune systems. She is a diabetic and I am pre lupus (what does that even meeeaaa??? ugh stupid docs).

Well, hope you all had a messy time of it and no regrets. The thought of you out partying suddenly has me craving cheesy fries. (as I type this fan is drying my eyeballs out) 

I will put a dpo counter in my sig so you can see where I am at.

Sorry I am not present much in the July board. I get so exhausted then I look at all the folks to respond to and I teeter out mentally. I want to respond to EVERYONE but its not possible with the speed of everyone's post. I think I am too ocd about it and just need to post like 'hey y'all' every now and then so they know I am still around :laugh2:

Time to crawl out of bed and eat...clean...sweat..sweat..lol then jump in car and drive around in a/c while hubby fixes our unit.

PRAYERS you see a line coming up on those sticks Nix.


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> I went out with the girls for a couple of drinks last night. I
> 
> How many DPO are you now?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1084632

Hey, the ticker didn't say but I am 4dpo today. So a bit to go like 6 days if I want to test early or wait 8 and shouldn't be looking a squinter...but what's the fun in that? hahah


----------



## Nixnax

We didn't sit far apart but we did sit outside for the risk reduction. There's no cases where I live at the moment. Hopefully it stays that way. I really want to go and see my grandparents, but my nan is very high risk, so I darent go.

The July board moves so fast, I can't keep up. I couldn't reply to everyone, I'd be there all day.

Lovely sig, I should sort one out really.

That's sounds far too hot for me. I'm really fair skinned and the heat does not like me.

I woke up a sweaty mess this morning, but thats most likely cider related :haha:

Ha ha my pup looks so funny. I bought her some 'period pants' as she's started making a mess everywhere, she's not happy with me.


----------



## FTale

...sweaty mess, eh? Serves you right. Hahaha...i wish I could toss one back but on too many meds. Bleh.

Love it. Doggy diapers. They hate them things but without them...dots of DISASTER everywhere. Clean up on isle..hallway..lol 

Make a ticker! Kills time. And is fun. Use to be more ticker site but now all i can find is lilly pie and ticker factory. Countdown to pregnancy use to have a good one but cant find it.

For the first time I let my hubby actually see my ticker and pick out the slider. He picked that couple out from other options...hilarious. But meant a lot to get him involved.

Well its evening and I'm feeling poorly. Then had to take my prometrium which didn't help.

And wouldn't you believe the mail didn't deliver the part to fix our ac?? We had to bring out the window unit ..lol..but it is tolerably cooler in the living area but not so fun in our bedroom and kitchen...dining area which is attached to kitchen is cool because the window units are there.

Waiting for dark so I can go to the bedroom. By then it should be 85ish..

Getting nervous....I get so excited when I think there is a real chance. I am usually slammed down with a bfn too. Not sure how I will cope if not preggy this cycle.. Hope I manage ok?

You test again today? I will probably start Tuesday then by Friday if no bfp will stop horrid prometrium.


----------



## Nixnax

She HATES the doggy diaper, but its working... so it's staying on. I took it off at night because she sleeps in the kitchen, I can easily mop the mess up in there in the morning. 

Awww thats really sweet, getting him to pick a ticker. 

Oh man, still no air con? I'd be setting up camp in the coolest room in the house :haha: and not budging. 

I really hope this is your month, its sounds almost text book, it has to be.

Well I had a scare last night. Went to bathroom and had spotting. I was 9DPO. Then I thought... hmmmm this could be IB. Got up nice and early today to test and BFN. I did wake up feeling super hot and achy, like I'd had a drink the night before (I didn't drink last night). Will test again later tonight or tomorrow. Just glad I didn't wake up to AF this morning. I'm 10DPO now..... AF due in 2-3 days. Praying she stays well away


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> She HATES the doggy diaper, but its working... so it's staying on
> 
> Awww thats really sweet, getting him to pick a ticker.
> 
> Oh man, still no air con? I'd be setting up camp in the coolest room in the house :haha: and not budging.
> 
> I really hope this is your month, its sounds almost text book, it has to be.
> 
> Well I had a scare last night. Went to bathroom and had spotting. I was ..
> 
> View attachment 1084668

Ooooo, I hope so too! With IB really need a day or so for the beta to build.

We leave our doggy out in downstairs room if we will be gone all day. He will hold it forever like a champ in his cage but Id rather him run around a bit. Just a lil yorkie but his poop is gi normous

Girl we been trying forever. It will always be our month. Thats how we keep going. Hope :hug:

Ac has been fixed!!!! And I met with a doc and pharmacist today got blood test for allergy panel and progesterone!!!

Prometrium I learned gave me allergic reaction. So I got compounded biodentical progesterone from a pharmacist actually open on a Sunday:yipee:

I can destress now. Will be holding my breath for ur test in the morning...get so excite:wohoo:


----------



## Nixnax

11dpo today and still BFN. Could still be too early. May not have been IB, may have just been normal spotting. Huff. AF due on weds so not much longer to wait. 

Our pup will pee and poop in the utility room when we lock her in the kitchen.... at least it somewhere we can mop! We had her trained to only pee and poop at certain times, but lockdown has ruined that routine. Its ruined all routine.

Whoop whoop for the air con.... no more boom sweat :haha:.

Oh my, allergic reaction doesn't sound like much at all. 

DH had to do his SA same today. He decided to do it this morning then drive it straight to the hospital as its only 20 min away. Well he put it in his pocket and some of the sample leaked from the pot into the bag :dohh:. Typical


----------



## FTale

Wow....just lost a whooper of a post.

Not even sure what happened.

Anyhoo, sorry about the test being neg. Its not over.Hugs

Your pup has great parents because most would freak about it doing its business in the house. I found puppy pads only work so well because my dog only wants to use it once then he wants a fresh to go on..seriously? He is the size of a loaf of bread but needs room to squirt

And you are ao right all routines are squashed at this point. Work was weird for a bit now its better though.

Well when I get brave enough I will start testing. Will post fors you even if neg...so not ready for reality...

Did work late last night but still more to do. Better get to it as I could use the distraction.

Hugs my friend


----------



## Nixnax

Oh I hate it when that happens.

When she was a younger pup her puppy pad was always there, so if we don't catch her toilet time, she'll go there. Its better than the carpet. It our fault most of the time, so I don't tell her off. Ha ha you doggy sounds like the boss of the house... like mine. 

Dont do what I did and tests at ridiculous DPOs, I started at 6 DPO :haha:.

I know there is still time, I'm just impatient. I almost went out at lunch to buy a better more expensive test but managed to stop myself. I may throw the rest of the ICs away of this cycle doesn't work, I have NO self control :rofl:


----------



## FTale

rofl...just realized I am 6dpo.......must teeessstttt...haahh just kidding.

I only have two very sensitive tests and I don't see anyone getting bfps on those at 6dpo or 7dpo. 8 dpo is plausible though. 

I got my progesterone back and it was 75.2 after 3 days of p support and using clomid this cycle. That was awesome, Nix, because I can never seem to get my p levels up even when on medication. I'm praying that we caught one of the eggies and that the new p pill I am on is strong enough to support a pregnancy until the placenta takes over.

Well, my dog rules my dd world. He has turned his loyalties away from me and spends the majority of his time with her. Sleeps in bed with her goes to the bathroom with her.....like really? Whatever little traitor....lol I make her feed and poop him too but I have to remind her. He is so desperate to hang out with her he won't say anything for hours to indicate he is hungry or has to pee/poop.

I am doing data clean up on accounts for work to keep me distracted from wanting to test. I have a lot of clean up I put off for years hehehehe....

Now to wait on Allergy panel to see what foods I am allergic to so I can get on track with stopping the torture of my guts.

Alright, off to work....possibly nap...hahahaha hugs


----------



## Nixnax

Oh my days, how did you not realise. Be strong lady, be strong. 

Wow that's a good high progesterone level. I don't believe mine has ever been recorded at that high. That's amazing. I'm so hopeful for you this month. 

Nawwww your pooch sounds lovely. The way he follows your DD. that's what I want in a dog, a sweet and soft protector. Mine follows me everywhere, she's like little shadow. 

I've never done one of those allergy panels. I'd be really interested to know mine. DH thinks I'm strange because I only poop twice a week. I think its a food allergy that does it to me but I don't know what. It doesn't matter what I eat, I'm the same. Even worse when progesterone is slowing things down and making it worse. 

Do you have any thoughts about anything that may come back on your results? 

Last day of LP tomorrow. I'll test in the morning but that will be it. Got everything crossed, but my excitement is disappearing. Boooooo


----------



## FTale

Nix.. got my allergy results back. After years of being treated like a hypochondriac by my old doc..all he had to do was run an allergy panel.

But first YOU sound like me. I might poop twice a week. And I watch everyone else go daily. And I suffer from explosive pain in my intestines on the left side but never noticed what I did to cause it..it was the food.

I danced for joy as I read thru all the allergies I have to foods. Kinda crazy to be excited over it all but it explains so much.

Drum roll, your girl is allergic to Peanuts. Yep, my hubby saved my life. Cause I was going to take one pill a day being too chicken to ask for a dif type. My husband said I think you are allergic hun and shouldn't be taken those

I am in pain right now because I was chomping on walnut, sesame seed and something else..allergic to them all Nix
..

I should be ok by the morning but I will be changing my diet up major.

I have other allergies but shrimp being the deadliest and I figured that one out for myself after eating some years ago and exploding with hives, losing all control of my bowels...yeah not pretty.

Sigh..feels like I can breathe again having proof Im not a liar. I have food allergies.

Gonna finish making dinner but wanted to let you know!! Hugs


----------



## Nixnax

Oh wow, good spot by hubby. They came back nice and quick. Now you can wave it in your docs face and prove you were right all along. How was that test done? Was it blood test? I'm seriously thinking about doing it. 

Well today is 12DPO, sore boobs, feeling hungover (im not), and another BFN. Keep thinking I can see a shadow, but its not really there :haha:. AF due tomorrow. 

Oh I forgot to tell you yesterday, DH had to drop off his sample for SA at the hospital, he put it in his pocket to keep it warm and it leaked, it went all inside the bag it was in :rofl:. They haven't called him yet but I'm sure he's gonna have to do another one .


----------



## FTale

ROFL...I thought you did and I forgot to mention it HAHAHAHAH.....The ladies at the office are so use to this and I would they would have him redo that way they can get a more accurate measure..hhehehh...poor guy.

Well So sorry to see you tested bfn Nix. But Wine sounds supurb and I think I might get my husband to what the kiddo while I just in the mini van and find a nice bottle for myself. I can probably only have a swig even if not preg because I am on one medication that it might interact with but nothing to kill me just wont be as effective that day in making my growth hormone stronger...meh.

So I tested and I know the cheapies and the dreaded frer are bfn but the osom is playing with my heart strings a lil. It does not have a blantant line but my whichful thinking says "maybe"...lol

Here is the pic of my tests on hand (so sad) All these tests for one baby!!! hehehe


----------



## FTale

Forgot to add the BFN Osom. Also I don't know if I am 7 or 8 dpp since I started ovulating at 1130pm on cd 15??? Should I just say O was on the cd 16? I didn't temp on the 16 was still in too much pain and awake....lol but cd17 was sky rocket temp.


----------



## Nixnax

Wowzers that's a lot of tests :rofl:. I only have the ICs. And they are rubbish. 

A glass of wine does sound good doesn't it. Depends on AF tomorrow. 

Its strange, I feel more pregnant this month than I have any other month.... perhaps its because I'm willing it so much. I even feel a bit sicky, but again I'm probably making myself feel that way. 

Your tests look like mine, they are bfn but I've started at them so much an imaginary line appears :haha:. I hope you get to some real lines. 

I just did another test but it was lunch time and quite diluted. Thought I'd do a opk for fun too.... just wanted to see that second line :rofl:


----------



## FTale

Hahahahah....I had to slap myself once I started going cross eyed looking for lines so early on.

Hey if we have to do another cycle then so be it. If AF comes we party like rockstars then get our crap back together by cd8..ROFL and start staring at opks.

Yeah, I know its a bummer but its not anything we can do.

Will see if the rest of the tests are bfn this week and I can stop testing. Feel weird today like..hmm AF is coming so my norm I guess just wasnt wxpecting it.

Oh and I have so many tests because they pile up after a while of ttcing.

Ok I am going to be a punk and take a nap for a smidge till I get work ringing me or the dreaded email bling...hahah it just blinged..so much for napping.

Hugs


----------



## FTale

Forgot to mention, was either last night or early this am that a thought crissed my mine. It was plain as day, you are not pregnant. I wasnt even sure why I thought that. I ignored it but today I feel like crying about anything and eating salty stuff followed by anything sweet that doesnt require chewing.

Its when I feel like this I go testing crazy because I want to prove my body wrong.:-(

Not fair but if its true, need to start researching the sweetest wine I can find without going poor buying it.

Ok back to work.


----------



## Nixnax

party like rockstars, I love that idea. I'm there. 

I've had that feeling tonight - I'm not pregnant, all the tests are telling me so. I never have mid cycle spotting and to have it on 9DPO, well my thoughts went nuts.

I feel like AF will arrive tomorrow, I feel it. I don't normally, but what's normal when TTC. poor DH will have 2 menstruating females in the house :rofl:. 

I soloumly vow not to test until 10dpo next cycle. I still have loads of tests left, I've used about 20 though :blush:

I like to think that I'll just 'know' when it happens.


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> party like rockstars, I love that idea. I'm there.
> 
> 
> I like to think that I'll just 'know' when it happens.


:lol: two of y'all, eh? hahahaha....probably how my hubby feels when me and my daughter are pmsing. He will look at me raise his eyes and runaway most times. I can get cranky I suppose. :change:

Me too Nix.. hoping I'll just know :hug:


----------



## Nixnax

My DH just disappears into the garage for hours when I'm pmsing :rofl:

13DPO and AF is due imminently. Getting the odd cramp and sharp twinges in my right nipple... most odd. Testes this morning.... BFN


----------



## FTale

awwwwww.......boooo, had bfn.....mine was this morning too. Told my hubby I know early on when I am not preggy. And he agreed with me that after all these years he trust that I know my body.

I hope I am wrong but my right nip is doing its 'thang' too. What the hell is up with right nip anway....lol

Hugs sweetie. Treat yourself. I know I was already swigging some sugar and caffeine loaded coffee. :coffee:

Even though I hate hate hate hate frer they will be in my aresenal of tests come tomorrow evening...the line variety. I already have the digital and I think a rapid response which isn't very sensitive.

Gonna throw myself into helping my dd clean up her messing room and sort through clothes for donation. I wonder during Covid if they are still taking collections....hmm

Alright, gonna veg while work is quiet. Hugs


----------



## Nixnax

Big hugs for the BFN. 

Haha how funny that both our right nips are having a party :haha:

You have so many test... go crazy :headspin:. I look forward to seeing them. 

Our charity shops started taking donations again a few weeks ago. 

Ugh.... I've still got the same spotting I've had since 9DPO, just brown blood around my cervix, but not enough to reach paper. Strangely (this may be TMI) I can smell it. I can smell the period smell, but its not coming out... its odd. 

Hopefully AF will just come tonight so I can have my bucket of wine :wine:

I saw your opks on the July thread, how different were they?! That's crazy


----------



## FTale

Does it smell like iron? Or is it rotten? I have had the iron smell since 6dpo and I just reckon it mesns af is going to happen in a week. 

I hope af gets on with it already if not preggo. Hugs

What kind of wine? Like white red? I've had a red wine with steak many years ago. Fancy restaurant n it was so delicious and expensive. Dont know the name but I could walk around with a bottle of that stuff...hahaha

I will be peeing on everything tomorrow. Will try not to get too bent if bfn still.

Post pics in the morning.


----------



## Nixnax

yes it was iron smelling. I woke up full flow AF today :cry:

I used to be a white wine drinker. A few years ago we went to Venice and I tried Italian Red wine well that was a game changer. Its so smooth and beautiful. Lovely with a steak.

I'm rooting for you, good luck with testing


----------



## FTale

Hey there Nix. Im sorry gf. Drinks up. Heres to another cycle of trying something new and seeing it work. HUGS

I was too scared to test and the progesterone I am on will stay off any flo till I quit it. If I get the courage I will let you know though. I dont feel preggers though. Any symptoms I might have had left really as of 8dpo like norm.

Thank you for the wine tip. Will do some online research and see where I can buy it.
Pet Loki for me.(spelling?)


----------



## Nixnax

We have our next appointment with the hospital on 4th aug. Mainly to get results on bloods and SA. They will probably keep a doing the at home insemination for a few cycles, as that could work. 

I'm going to time it better this month. We did the last one on the day of first positive opk, I ended up having 2 days of positives and pains for 3 days, so I don't think we timed it quite right. This time we will start on first day of pos and do it every night until my temp rises. That way I KNOW we timed it right. I'm only going to temp to confirm ovulation, I can't do it all cycle.

I'll consider the first cycle as a practice run :haha:

When do you have to stop the progesterone? Hope you get a BFP. You really deserve one. 

I love a nice Italian merlot, or chianti :drunk:

Hehe its Floki, she's asleep on my lap as we speak


----------



## FTale

Floki thats it!!! Crawling out of bed to take our kitty to the vet in a bit.

Annnnd my doc apt is on 4th too..HAHAHAHAH..cept with Covid I don't know if I want to risk it and the cost of ivf is still weighing on my heart. Still praying for s miracle. But foc will be telling me my ivf protocol.


Bleh. Gotta girl. Chin up my friend.hugs


----------



## FTale

I woud stop at 12 dpo. Then 3 days after get AF.‍♀️


----------



## Nixnax

Ha ha same day appointments. We haven't had IVF mentioned yet, I guess the doc would want to do IUI first. We'll get one round of IVF for free on our NHS. After that it's private treatment... that's when it costs mega money. 

Ah OK, I wondered how progesterone worked.

I'm just sat chilling with floki and a large glass of wine 

Will you test tomorrow?


----------



## FTale

Hey girl, you know my crazy butt peed on a stick already. Frer, bfn. I have never had a bfp at 9dpo anyway.

Tomorrow is it. I have tons of cheapies and one frer left. I will maybe use it in the later part of the day or maybe even Saturday??? Don't know but I will let you know when I take a test to seriously see a line.

I feel AF coming though. The chills. I get them insanely in my arms. Feels like I am standing in front of of the freezer. They come in waves too :( And I know its my natural progesterone draining out of my body.

BUT we got ourselves funded finally. I knocked off some tests and go it down to a manageable price. We find out on the 4th what the Doc wants to do with us. I am thinking Sept or Oct but who knows.

mmmmmm....hope that wine was good. I'll be grabbing some this weekend my friend.


----------



## FTale

I am out! will test tonight to check and again Sunday then quit progesterone.

I hat waiting to find out if pregnant. So stressful. That happy ending will be a grand day but not better than delivering our lil bubs that's for sure.

I hope your night/day is going well. Thank you Jesus its Friday. A blessing!!


----------



## Nixnax

Hey lovely,

I have had a crazy busy few days. Friday, work was just nuts I didn't get a break, I went out with a friend in the evening. Yesterday I visited my nan for lunch as today is her 90th birthday. 90 years old and still going strong.

Sorry about the BFNs. I hope today is a BFP for you.

I'm CD4 now and AF has pretty much gone. 

Hope you've had a nice weekend


----------



## FTale

Hey you!!! I am spotting as of this morning and still bfn.

Its on to IVF. Talking back and forth with doctors via messaging to see what ai can do med wise till my actual appt. I dont want to waste a month just so I can bleed again then start bcp... nope.

Should know tomorrow what doc agrees too.

Awwwww happy birthday to your gran

Hope this week is pleasant for you. A bit of a break before ttc maddness take over..lol.
Really hope ur hubby n you can hit the bd marks this time. Really hope this cycle prooves bfp all the way ❣


----------



## Nixnax

Ah no, I'm sorry about the spotting. That just sucks giant balls. 

I hope they come up with a good plan for you. 

I would love for us to get pregnant around the same time, we could do the whole thing together ❤


----------



## mandu10

Hello there, I have been a lurker for quite a while and thought I'd officially join in here. My OH and I have been TTC # 1 for almost 3 years now as well. After all of our tests we have been labeled unexplained infertility, though he does have lower sperm counts. We're just starting to work more closely with a fertility specialist, they placed me on femara, which I have used for two cycles now, just to increase our chances. No problems ovulating. Only thing is, this last cycle it made me spot for 8 days straight before stopping, then my actual cycle started. So this cycle we're going to go back to the old fashioned way and see if anything changes. Thought I'd pop in join you ladies though if that's alright? Best of luck!


----------



## Nixnax

Hey @mandu10 you're more than welcome to come and join us. We do talk a lot of rubbish mind :rofl:. 

You've been trying about the same time we have. I'm also TTC #1. We've had our first appointment with the fertility specialist, we have our second appointment next week. We've been told to try AI to start with, as we have ejaculation issues. Hopefully we can get pregnant after a few cycles of AI, to save real medical intervention.

Sounds like the femara messed your hormones up. So are you going to not take that this month? I've not had any hormonal treatment yet, I'm not sure I need it. I was on BCP for 20+ years, it took a long time for my body to level out. 

Welcome to the party :dust:


----------



## mandu10

Nixnax said:


> Hey @mandu10 you're more than welcome to come and join us. We do talk a lot of rubbish mind :rofl:.
> 
> You've been trying about the same time we have. I'm also TTC #1. We've had our first appointment with the fertility specialist, we have our second appointment next week. We've been told to try AI to start with, as we have ejaculation issues. Hopefully we can get pregnant after a few cycles of AI, to save real medical intervention.
> 
> Sounds like the femara messed your hormones up. So are you going to not take that this month? I've not had any hormonal treatment yet, I'm not sure I need it. I was on BCP for 20+ years, it took a long time for my body to level out.
> 
> Welcome to the party :dust:

Thanks for the response! I will not be taking it this month, no. Sine I wasn't having any problems ovulating to begin with and we were just taking to try and increase our chances, I'd rather just keep my hormones on the right track. I'm only on CD 3 right now, so we'll see if this month is more normal for me. We are thinking about saving for IVF, as it would be all out of pocket. Have tried one IUI with no success and will try a few more, as they are much cheaper than IVF, though reading statistics it sounds that it doesn't increase chances all that much, but we're willing to try anything!

Hope the AI works for you soon! With the COVID on the rise we might end up just waiting it out until next year anyway at this point. They're talking about closing things down again to only essentials, and I'm inclined to agree. Scary world out there right now.


----------



## FTale

Welcome Mandu

I hope Covid doesnt put that much of a break on your ttc. FX!!

Nix: I am cd2 and just a ball of blah. All I want to do is stare at a wall and eat buttery biscuits.

I havent been online much either. Just need a reboot.

I hope you are doing well.


----------



## Nixnax

@mandu10 if everything was fine before taking I'd definitely stop it then. We are just starting out fertility treatment so IUI hasn't been offered. I live in the UK so we get some treatment for free on our national health service. I'm sure IUI is the next step for us. I'm not sure how many we will get. We'll also get one round of IVF free. We only get this because we don't yet have any children. People with children don't qualify sadly. I think IUI has the same success rate as set doesn't it? It just save the swimmers some time energy because they don't have to swim so far and work so hard. 

This covid business is pretty scary isn't it?! Where I live, there isn't many cases at all, but in the North of the country they shutting things down again. I'm not sure it will ever completely go away 

@FTale bless you hon. Take some time and re-coop, I'll still be here after. Big hugs


----------



## mandu10

@FTale I completely understand having to take time away from being online. I go through phases of being here and taking time away. Hope it helps.

@Nixnax IUI does seem to have the same success rates as just DTD on it's own, but after a while, it's nice to try something new. Having the spermies in just the right spot to make it easier (hopefully) is worth a shot. My fertility specialist told me it's OK to take this month off, and when I'm ready maybe we'll try a cycle with a trigger shot. Apparently my FSH is just over the limit at 11, meaning my body might be working harder to ovulate, then the spotting means my lining was thinning too soon, making it near impossible to implant. I just had this retested this past month, previously it had been OK. Apparently the trigger can increase your bodies natural progesterone, which might decrease the spotting as well. We also may try progesterone suppositories, just to give it our all. She's letting us choose how we want to proceed, which is nice, not a lot of pressure yet. 

When are you seeing the specialist? I'm glad you get to have help with IUI and IVF and I really hope it works for you!


----------



## Nixnax

Haha yep, getting the spermies in the right place is a good place to start. We've only just started that :haha:. I think IUI would be our best shot. 

I very never spot before AF but I did last cycle. From 9DPO. only a tiny amount. I can't remember what my FSH level was, it was quite some time ago. I think it it was retested in last lot of bloods, along with ovarian reserve. I should find that out on Tuesday. I may ask about progesterone because my LP is only 12 days, perhaps my progesterone doesn't hang around long enough. 

Thats nice not having the pressure. Its kind of the same with us. Doing the baby making with AI, sex has become fun again, its not a job anymore. 

We have a telephone consultation on Tuesday. Because of covid, its all be over the phone so far (except for bloods). 

the fruatrating thing about getting it for free is that you have to try for 2 years first to qualify, there are also other caveats, you can't smoke (for obvious reasons), your bmi has to be under 30 and you and your partner can't already have children. (My poor friend doesn't qualify because her husband has a daughter from his previous relationship, it breaks her heart). If I could afford to go private, I would have done so much sooner. 

I hope all goes well with your treatment as well.


----------



## FTale

Hugs you two!!! I hope this cycle is a positive one for you.

Ovulation time comes around so quick. I agree to be relaxed about it and enjoy yourselves. However you get the spermies in there. I've been struggling with ttcing onward even with IVF. I have been doing anything but thinking about ttc. Its been a good break. I have a zoom meeting in the morning with my doc instead of an in person one on Tuesday. I have no idea what will happen but will let you know. What I do know is nothing will be happening till October or November. I found out during a routine question call to the office. I was floored. I thought it would be sooner. I had no idea when I sat down 2 months ago for my first appt that they didn't even have any IVF appts available. They were booked out months......months...I had my cry. And now I'm just numb and starting to look at life a bit differently. 

Of course I still smile big at the thought of having one more lil one but I'm starting to think more on all the other things I could be giving my time and desires to. Like learning how to make a good sushi roll....LOL....seriously I get rice everywhere.

For now, I'm still here though and praying for all of us to have our babydust prayers answered.

Have a good one and fx !!


----------



## Nixnax

Awwww ftale, that really sucks. That's not too far away, you'll be surprised how quick it'll come round. I REALLY hope you get pregnant before it, that would be lush. Not thinking about it may be the secret to doing it. So many just give up then fall pregnant. Biggest hugs to you. 

Well I'm CD12 today, opk still not quite positive, but we just AI'd. It can't hurt. I've had this really strange itchy skin from my front all round my side and my back on the left side. I think I'm going to ovulate from that side. My skin feels numb when i scratch. Its so odd, its so blooming itchy. Its been like it since my opks started gearing up. Strange :shrug:

We have our telephone consultation tomorrow. DH can't make it as he's working 200 miles away tomorrow. He was supposed to be in our city but they put him on a different job. Hope the doctor doesn't mind that its just me. 

Try not to let the news bother you too much lovely


----------



## FTale

@Nixnax Good go on tossing in some swimmers just in case. I know I like to. Totally bum that he can't be there but not worries. The doctors in general want to speak to the females. Get good in sight on what you are feeling. The male portion does count but it mostly comes down to blood and semen tests. Less invasive really. And plus, the docs often see one partner more than the other its just reality with needing to work.

Thank you for the support. I am so tuckered out with the battle of work, ivf, home life. I can barely keep my eyes open and I had for cups of weak coffee. But coffee none the less.

I get a call from the ivf office tomorrow and a lady there will explain everything in detail. She was just so busy today and will be tomorrow but I gave her free range to call me anytime. She is so sweet. But if I had the choice I would go elsewhere, Nix because I feel the doctor should explain things better not just leave it to some one else to explain what he usually does. Honestly I had to bustle with my ivf friends on my one of my cell apps to figure out what to do. THEY helped me decide based off both of their experiences and us all knowing what I've been through over the years...to come up with my protocol. Seriously. They need to be paid the consult not the Doctor.

I paid for my IVF up front today. And It won't happen till October or November really because its going to be a FET. 

But like you said, I really am gonna be not trying till then. If it happens I will crap bricks of complete shock....LOL

Will be nice to cheer you on and really think your body signaling you that is getting ready to O with itching is some thing to mention to the doctor. I don't itch just get bowel and tummy distrubances before the giant O pain.

How dark are your O sticks?


----------



## FTale

@mandu10 very good to see you have a doc that isn't putting a lot of pressure on you. I've heard your FSH can change from month to month. I don't know why really but even my doc told me as long as my FSH is 10 or below he is ok with doing IVF non aggressively. Mine is killer low and that makes me wonder really. I'm old but everything looks normal on paper except...I can't get pregnant. I kid with Nix that my body kills all the sperm and eggs. I'm so allergic to everying. Will have to try and remember to bring that up to the office when I speak with them tomorrow. Its such a norm I'm afraid I will forget.

I hope your break this cycle is a good one. I'm on break too. I'm so excited to not pee on sticks and wonder if my hubby will be home for O time....I could cry....lol. Of course if he is home and wants to bother with trying I will. But after all these years...I'm good. Maybe next cycle I will get curious but not this one. I just want to pop my vitamins and not track any bbt. 

I am on a daily walk a mile routine with some other ladies. I just do aerobic walk videos by Leslie Sansome in my bedroom before I do anything else in the morning. But since I so work from home I can get a bit busy if I don't work out super early when I first wake up.

Ok, I'm blabbing. Hope you are doing ok. Keep us posted on your break.....I need to quit eating waffles....killing my work out goals..haha

Hugs


----------



## mandu10

You two are hilarious, nice to have people to just shoot the breeze with. 
@FTale The IVF date will be here before you know, just like @Nixnax said. Who knows, maybe you will fall before because you're letting your guard down a bit. I say eat the waffles and do an extra walk ;). 

@Nixnax Maybe doing a few months of the AI will really help turn things around for you and you'll catch soon! Is your OPK darkening?

Having a break is doing me some good mentally. I spotted again yesterday on CD 8, which was weird, but I cared a lot less. Just a random one day of it. I don't temp because I'm an awful sleeper and they're never accurate, caused way too much stress. Did just find out my mom fell yesterday, smacked her head and broke her shoulder. Thankfully she doesn't need surgery, at this time, but she lives over 2000 miles away on the other side of the country and has quite a few health problems. Going to have to coordinate how to get her help as the virus is rampant where she is right now.


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies, 

@mandu10 oh my gosh, I hope your mom is OK. Bless her. Hope the bleeding stops for you. 

@FTale nice work on the exercise, its great for mental health. It will have you get through these next few months.

AFM - Well the good news is that I have a singing positive opk today. Also had my appt today. All looks good. My AMH is 16.5, she was happy with that. She couldn't tell me DHs results. But I have to go in for an ultrasound tomorrow, to look at my tubes, lining etc. Just happened to be good timing.

The bad news.... DH can't do his thing today.... doesn't want to... I know what the itch is... I have shingles... just what I need right now.


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies,

I had my scan today. My left ovary had a 16mm follicle and my right had a 20mm one that was ready to be released. She was showing me all my eggs in there. She's booked me in for a dye xray to check my tubes next cycle. OH's SA were pretty good. He has 90 million which is way above average and mobility is good. His malformation rate was higher. He has only 3% when it should be 4%. But because his numbers are so high, they arent worried at all. 

When I got home I could feel i was ovulating so asked him to do his business and he did. Thank god. So managed to get one last one in there.


----------



## mandu10

@Nixnax So great your numbers are all so great! That's excellent news! Shingles though? Ouch! That stuff is not fun. Not. At. All. Hope the dye scan goes well, but maybe you'll catch before then and not even need it! Fingers crossed! 

Mom unfortunately has pneumonia now, it's not looking good. Hopefully she improves soon though. I'm going to acupuncture tomorrow though, bit of self care. I absolutely love it. Completely calms me.


----------



## Nixnax

@mandu10 thank you. Shingles is not fun at all, its starting to get really sore.

Oh no your poor mom. Wishing her a speedy recovery. I've not tried acupuncture before, I'm a bit scared of it, does it hurt?


----------



## FTale

@mandu10 Oh no! My goodness she has to be in loads of pain. I hope they have her on some good meds. Cant stand that she is so far away but my mom is too. Sending many prayers for her healing. No time is a good time for injury but now is the absolute worst....man just makes me want to punch Covid.

Keep chilling out and dont worry about temps until you are ready to chart and opk amongst other fertility stalking methods. Hope the bleeding stops soon.Hugs

@Nixnax Congrats on having a magnificent AMH. I have never seen one so high before. Your hubby's low normal sperm unfortunately has to be the only kicker to keeping the infertility going BUT with the large amount of swimmers you may need IUI to get to the good ones so they arent fighting with the crazy ones. I suspect the same of my hubby's. Everything is just right enough till thwy are not too concerned but I think too many of his dudes are swimming in circles or hibernating messing it up for the true workers.

It was awesome to see your ovaries eh?? 16 and a 20...and you got a positive opk like at least 16 hours or so before your scan and normally the egg should release before it gets to 23. So you should be well on your way to fertilizing if it hasnt happened already.

Cant wait to hear your lining results. FX!!!

Afm: Just poking along. Getting ready to start work and feed all the pets. The kiddo can feed herself..lol. Cats apparently are sharing and eye infection. Kitten have it to big cat now kitten is fine while big cat is oozing aliens from his right eye. Keeping them apart till the big guy is better.

Practicing at home schooling for next week when classes start. Daughter will be with me in my office while I work she will be in class. She likes the company feels like a class room I guess.

I am 4 days from the big O according to my chart. I feel alright. Not temping or anything so will get the pain and then that will be it. We might dtd but no hard core plans of it. Just feeling calm about not having any stresses aside from work to deal with. And with my husband not having a libido ovulation will most likely come and go unless I get hit with the frisky monster ‍♀️ Wait an see I suppose...lol

Well off to my duties in a bit. Will be back later Hugs


----------



## FTale

Got curious, went wee on a stick....positive for surge??? Cd9 :shock: took 3 was so in shock 

Guess I will O tomorrow?


----------



## mandu10

FTale said:


> Got curious, went wee on a stick....positive for surge??? Cd9 :shock: took 3 was so in shock
> 
> Guess I will O tomorrow?
> 
> View attachment 1085780

oh wow!!!! Those are very positive! lol I love that you took 3. I would have done the same thing. I'm on CD 11, still very negative on my OPKs but truly enjoyed my acupuncture today, so that helps. You better get busy, is CD 9 pretty early for you?


----------



## FTale

@mandu10 Really? By Cd11 I usually expect some thing as I O on Cd12. This Cd9 crap has totally tossed me for a loop.

I've been having weird cm and bbs pains here and there but chalked it up to a long medicated cycle recovery. But to see the opks today. Was really strange because normally if they are this dark I feel some thing about to happen. Nope. I feel mostly normal :shrug:

I will see if the hubby wants to do some thing. But I'm not sure anything would come of it. No ewcm or goodness just don't feel ovulatorish....LOL..I know not a word.

So jelly you are getting acupuncture!! I would like to try that again just not as intense as my first and only time. I want just a basic one to destress. How are you feeling? Do you feel like you are gearing up to O? I don't recall what day you normally O on. Is it a late time or are you smack in the middle?


----------



## Nixnax

@FTale oh wow they are strong opks. Im the same I normally O on CD12, but the last 2 cycles has been CD14. My body keeps making me wait :haha:. What MiU are your sticks? Mine only go like that on 10MiU. Looks like you are having an early surge. Hopefully hubby is willing. 

She didnt comment on my lining actually, I was quite disappointed and completely forgot to ask. So frustrating. 

We joked before hubby's SA saying I bet they swim in circles or backwards... turns out they do:dohh:. I hope your kitty's recover soon. Our pup is just coming out of her season. Oh the mess has been horrendous. Time to book her in to get fixed. 

@mandu10 I hope your mom is doing OK. I love a long way from mine too, I haven't seen her for so long now.


----------



## FTale

@Nixnax Thank you. You were spot on saying they looked strong. Hubby and I dtd as we had planned to but those sticks gave us more incentive. Sure enough 2 hrs after my intense O pains started.

The pain is not as bad as on Clomid thankfully.

But still from left ovary which I dont too much care for but at least the wait is over before it started. Hate waiting to O.

You pup must be big. Mine was like 4lbs so lil dots everywhere..LOL Def get her fixed. Cause that is a disaster to scrape up. I didn't think of doggy diapers back then.

Sorry about you lining. Can you get yiur report of her findings? Should list her findings in it. They always look at it. Yours must have been fine.

Maca. Its susppose to help sperm. Wellman Conception for nen(havent tried but want to) Conception Rx for men(hubby likes but i think other is better)Make sure he has lowered intake of caffeine. Cut out majority of saturated fats. Wear lose fitting undies. And stay away from hot showers and baths!! No go for sperm dudes.

I bet you notice a dif in 2 months time.

Ugh, time to work and do other adult..lol

Hugs


----------



## FTale

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I am looking forward to every hour of doing anything other than work this weekend though I have a smidge to do....lol

I had lost my bbt and was using a regular therm but found it last night so its with me to use whenever I get temp curious. We did got busy last night so you can say we did 'something' but like I said. So chill this month and no real expectations. Just a spark of glitter. I am enjoying not stressing.

On a very happy note, my hubby should be bringing home a waffle maker. The flip kind so I can eat them whenever I want. I don't mind whipping up the batter at all.

Ok, catch you all later. Hugs


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies, 

I completely forgot about vitamins for men, thanks for the tip on that. I'll go and buy some tomorrow.

Yay for ovulation and it not being too painful. Mine was bareable this month as well. Being child out about it is so much better. I miss the chilled out days.

I forgot.... when i had my scan the lady said I had a retroverted uterus. That explains the painful sex in certain positions. I thought i was just a wimp. Now I know there is a reason for it. I should get a letter this week with my full report on it, so hopefully the lining is mentioned.

Its soooo hot here at the moment. 31 degrees..... thats scorching for the UK. We aren't used to these temperatures. Its not a nice dry heat, its a horrid sticky heat. Puppy is suffering, she's been sick a few times today. She was born in winter, so this is her first exposure to heat bless her. 

We've had a day of gardening and house work, followed by a bbq.

Shingles is slowly getting worse. Im a bit worried, as the meds im taking could be harmful if i get pregnant this cycle, but they are holding the shingles at bay, so don't really want to stop them. 

I hope you aren't working too hard this weekend, its the weekend after all, you deserve a break.


----------



## FTale

Oh, crap!! forgot you have shingles. I was just talking to my hubby about them and if I was a candidate. Were trying to figure out if you get shingles because you had chicken pox as a kid or if you don't have it as a child then you get the shingles as an adult....dunno but I've heard it is raving painful. So sorry you are dealing with this. Please do everything under the sun but in the shade in your case to keep it cool. Heard stress makes it worse.

Your temps look very good. Wouldn't it be some thing if this is the cycle you get preggers???? I wonder if having a retroverted uterus means you should be dtd a certain way to get the sperm dudes to go where they need or at least pool up??? 

When is your test day? Or when will you take a test?


----------



## Nixnax

its not much fun at all, but luckily it seems to be a mild case at the moment. I think the meds are slowing down. The meds won't stop it, but will reduce the length of time i have it and the severity. You can only get shingles if you've already had chicken pox. You can't pass it to someone who has had chicken pox either. BUT you can pass it to someone who has not had chicken pox, and I will give them chicken pox not shingles.... its so strange.

I had a huge temp spike today but I think that is down to poor sleep and being hot all night  id love to get prego this cycle. I will probably start testing on Friday, that'll be 9dpo. Im not going to go crazy like I did last month.

I was wondering that with the retroverted uterus. I think I'll have a Google about that.

Hope you're having a lovely weekend


----------



## mandu10

@Nixnax Shingles are just awful. I've had a few patients with some bad cases of shingles, no fun at all. Problem is that is lays dormant in your spinal fluid and a lot of times really stressful situations can bring it out and make it really bad. But that's why it follows certain dermatomes, because it's in that spinal fluid. 

Mom is starting to get better, more with it now, needing less oxygen, all good things! Looks like we might be building an ADU (accessory dwelling unit) above our garage for her to live in since her health has declined so much. Not stressful at all... 

I had a blazing positive on CD 12, so probably ovulated yesterday or today. With the femara I was ovulating around CD 16 or 17, so I was surprised by the early ovulation, but happy to finally see a shift in stick! We covered it alright too I think. We do every other day as sperm count is on the lower end. Definitely enjoying the more laid back days though :)

Good luck with your animals! I have a 2 year old lab/shepard mix, he's around 60Lbs, and two kitties, so we have a lot of fun with our fur babies. Getting them fixed can be quite a process though. When are you ladies testing??

@FTale How are the waffles?


----------



## FTale

@mandu10 Great idea to have her a place to live above your garage. It will be a process but will bring everyone comfort being close enough.
CD12 is the day to ovulate!! lol..Femara or Clomid will give you a 16 or 17 day ovulation which is a stressful wait in my opinion. Every other day is perfect. We just went at it weird really. I can't say now that I think of it if we were close enough to when the egg was released. The pain was different and ewcm showed at weird times but no stress.....feels so good. 

You have a big boy!! Love shepard mixes. So sweet and smart. What kind of kitties? We have a tuxedo mix 5 or 6 years old and a tabby mix who is crazy grey and only a 2 months old give or take a week. They are both rescues. Thankfully they like each other enough but we still keep them separated at night and have set play times during the day till the baby is big enough to defend himself if the big one gets aggressive ( so sweet but you never know)

Well, welcome to the two week wait. I think I am 2dpo today???? Meh. Bedtime...have a good one

OH...and I will probably test 11dpo.


----------



## mandu10

I love rescue animals! I volunteer at a cat shelter once a week and get all my kitten snuggles in. It's an old house that they turned into a no kill shelter. One of the "office cats" is around 17 now, they call her princess :lol:. One of my kitties is a maine coon mix I think, he's just turned 17! Our other kitto is just 3 and she is a ball of energy, quite vocal, a tortoiseshell and tabby mix. One of her back legs is orange stripe while the others are different solid colors. They play well together when the big guy actually engages, generally once or twice a day, far less often then she wishes it happens lol.

Thinking I'm 1dpo, with EWCM and pinching yesterday, that's my best guess. Will likely try the femara and timed intercourse again in October as we may be out of town in September. Then hoping to do another IUI in November if we don't catch by then. Planning helps feel a little more in control ;)


----------



## Nixnax

Hi ladies,

@mandu10 having your mother close by will be a lot better for you. I think that's a wonderful idea. Hope she is on the mend. Ah i love Maine Coon kitties. My friend has one and its bigger than my dog. He's got such a lovely temperament. That's amazing that you volunteer for the cats. Really lovely. I love German Shepherds as well, my puppy's best friend is a Shepherd called Gru. They met when pups was 12 weeks old, he was so gentle with her, it was lush to see. Yay to being 1DPO, did you give it a relaxed go this cycle? 

@FTale yay to being in the tww as well. Mmmm waffles, after reading that yesterday I wanted waffles. 

5DPO today and have been feeling soooo ill with the shingles and the heat isn't helping. I logged onto work and worked from 8am-10am but I had to pull the rest of the day sick. I've had the most rotten headache and aches today. Trying to lie comfortably is virtually impossible. Cold showers have been a god send, i have had 4. It really helps the rash. I have a rash on my spine area and another is starting to appear on my side. I feel the meds are helping, I don't want to stop taking them as it'll come out in full swing. I run out tomorrow :brat:.


----------



## FTale

@Nixnax Of all things evil shingles sounds like it takes the cake. I feel so bad for you. Please take care of you now and get over this illness. Need you well. Can you take benadryl to help sleep and stay off itching or will it only make it worse. My growth hormone shots give me lil rashes here and there and I reach for the benadryl fast cause it hurts..not shingle hurts though.

You temps are high. And hope its baby and not the frickin shingles causing it. Your progesterone I think based off your spike is high.

My temp has gotten ovulation type high but I have no idea if my progesterone is at a good level. I get my progesterone tests in the mail Wednesday to test. And I am also supplementing with progesterone pills as well started this morning.

Man, hope we all manage to make a rainbow baby this cycle. If not, I'm giving it all I got for until years end and I will be happy to hang up my pee sticks and save money for travel in the future (who knows what it will be like) plus have one 10 year old squirt to care for and imagine she won't say no to the spoiling that will for sure go her way.

Hugs you all .


----------



## Nixnax

I feel sooo much better today, yesterday was just awful. It was super hot as well so that just didn't help at all. I can take anything paracetamol based. I can't take anything ibuprofen based because its a virus and that can make it worse. I've been doped up to the eyeballs. The meds end today though, so lets see if it gets any worse or better now. 

My temps are lovely, but the weather has been hot here, so could be that, and shingles. It dropped a little today, but i would say todays temp is a normal post O temp. So its looking better.

That would be so amazing if we all caught this cycle. Im 6DPO today and am practically sitting on my hands to stop me testing ha ha ha. Someone said on the aug testers thread that you can often get pregnant when your immune system is through the floor. Hoping that's the case this month


----------



## FTale

Good you are feeling better. Hope it holds up past the meds being gone. Yes, low immune system is helpful. You body just kinda lets things in LOL...in the case, lets a baby in rofl.

8dpo you can safely start driving yourself insane. If my osom tests get here in time I will for sure test evening urine on 8dpo that would be Saturday.

I have easy at home, some rotten frer, and some other generic tests at the moment.

So tired of itching. Had eggs like I know I shouldn't but now paying for it.

Well I will be stalking you!!!:dust:


----------



## FTale

How is everyone doing?

I've been fighting some type of bug. 5dpo today. And my progesterone test came back positive at least for ovulation or to say my progesterone pills are at least keeping my levels a float.

Other than that all I want to do is eat bad food and sleep. Work should calm down a bit by Thursday so I can fully chill. Come on weekend.


----------



## mandu10

@FTale Hope your itchiness is gone away! Great news that your progesterone level is up! Great news, maybe we will all catch this cycle!

@Nixnax Hope you're doing OK without meds and healing up alright. That virus is just a bitch. 

AFM I have to fly out tomorrow 3,000 miles away, pick up my mom and then fly back with her. 48 hour adventure. She just cannot fly alone right now, so I'll be off the grid until 8/16. Guess it'll be a nice distraction for the time being though. Hope you're both doing alright.


----------



## FTale

@mandu10 I've added sneezing to the itching this morning...lol..took loratadine. Already feel throat getting sore from sneezing...lol goodness knew something was up when eyes started itching horribly last night. Thought the groceries my husband brought home were just dusty.

Have a safe trip with your mom. A very good distraction. Keep us posted on how everything goes!! Hugs

@Nixnax Have you tested? Shingles backed off? Thinking of girlie!! Hugs

As I posted above, just feeling crap this morning. Better than having shingles though. Hugs

Just hanging n here with my work load n dd schooling..housecare...I am juggling..lol not masterfully but everyone seems well enough.

6dpo I guess in the implantation window with you. FX..ugh..back to sleep for a small bit.hugs


----------



## Nixnax

@mandu10 im feeling much better than I was thank you. Ah that'll be nice for your mum, to be with you. Safe journey for you both.

@FTale oh no, the allergies have got you. I have to take antihistamines a lot, for rashes and pollen. Sometimes pets. Luckily I'm not allergic to our pup. 

I did test today 8DPO. Negative of course. My temp dropped today, but so did the crazy heat we have been having here in the UK. And the shingles subsiding.... i really can't trust my temps this month. I've had 2 giant zits appear in the last 24 hours, on under my chin and a beast on my shoulder. Probably from sweating so much :haha:. Oh i just remembered, I was having my last pee of the day last night and had very slightly pink CM when I wiped.... i had that at 9dpo last month so not getting excited.

Hope you are feeling a bit better. I can imagine that the home schooling makes what was already hard, a little bit harder.


----------



## FTale

@Nixnax HUGS....sorry for the spotting and temp dropping. Mine is on a down curb starting today and I've been having chills. So who knows what are bodies are doing. But we are not out unless the witch finds us.

Home schooling through the county is awful. Talking with anonther parent. We might seriously go over the radar and teach our own kiddos. Will see.

Right now I feel a lil better but still bad and need to much on some thing. 

Please let me know when you test again and I am very happy your shingles are subsiding. HUGS


----------



## Nixnax

I'm not hopeful for this cycle, just doesn't feel like the one at all. However you are right, we aren't out until the red witch shows.

I'll test again with FMU every day until AF shows. Hopefully temp perks up tomorrow.


----------



## FTale

@Nixnax its insane how our charts have dipped so much. We ovulated on different days but the early dip is not normal for me. You? I will snap a pic of my chart for you to see. I don't know what to think for this cycle. I'm not overly for it or against it. Its just been plain weird. I still don't feel well. And After work and school, I am going to crash in my bed for 2 to 3 hours if my dd lets me hahaha. Well, I have hard apple cider and some what ok wine in the fridg..not crazy about it but its there..haha...I have some thing to sniff and sip if AF does show. Next month I won't be able to drink if IVF gets me. HUGS....we will be exchanging pics of our babies one day soon


----------



## Nixnax

Oh wow, yours has done the same as mine. How bizarre. My temps are way off. Last night I looked back at old charts and my highest temps are 37.70 - 37.80. Todays was 37.77. So they are in normal range, but shingles and the heat messed my temps right up just after ovulation. Really hope you get a nice rise tomorrow.

Mmmm cider.... my favourite.

I tested today and BFN. It has dried with a slight shadow of line, i can only see it when i tilt it a million different ways :haha:. So I'm gonna say defo BFN.

I could really do with a couple of hours sleep, we had thunder storms here last night and the puppy was jumping on me at 1:38am and 4:20 am :sleep:


----------



## FTale

@Nixnax ...no pics? I want to see it. I bet its the start of a bfp forming.

This cycle shingles totally messed with your bbt game but doesn't mean you are out. I think cheapies dry with lines on them at first..you know? Can't see till they dry. You know I'm chewing on my nails hoping you test bfp soon.

Hugs for your pup climbing on you during the storm. (yawning big time, you have to be sleepy)

My older cat runs and hides and the lil dog just shivers and hides in bed with my dd. The kitten is oblivious....hahah

I think my work is done or I am at least mentally done so I'm going to nap. 

:( I hate feeling sick and hoping I'm pregnant then testing finding out I'm not. I'm going to will myself pregnant......lol


----------



## Nixnax

I threw the test away in a tantrum style huff :rofl:. 

I dont think the line had any colour whatsoever, it was a cheapie evap. I'll dip with water as well in the next one and compare. 

Awww bless our little fur babies. I cant say I'm a fan of storms either..... I'd rather run and hide :haha:.

1.5 hours of work left for the day.... looks g forward to this weekend. We have a dog walk around a forest planned, but other than that, it'll be a nice lazy one. 

Ugh that happens to me sometimes. Just wanting to be pregnant can make me feel sick. Then AF arrives and magic.... the sickness has gone. Lets get preggers already :friends:


----------



## FTale

@Nixnax :hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Morning. Tested today 10DPO. I think I may have a vvfl. I can see it better in person. The camera eats it. I can only just about see it on the inverted. Am I going mad?


----------



## Nixnax

I rummaged through the bin to dig out yesterday's, so I could compare it to today's. There is definitely something there today. Im not getting my hopes up, its still way to early. Will test again later.


----------



## FTale

@Nixnax I had to tilt my computer and be sure of where I thought I saw something. And I see it. Those test do look cheap...lol..sorry I'm not well still but it made me laugh thinking how some tests don't ever bother to look all fancy. So when they start showing lines you know some thing is up.

But hey.....I see something and I'm praying hard this cheapie is saying 'PREGNANT' be so nice to get that today. HUGS HUGS HUGS I am stalking you woman!!

Back to not moving so I don't get the runs again...so over being ill.


----------



## Nixnax

Ha ha ha they are cheap. I promised myself that I'm not going to spent any real money on tests unless I can see something half decent on ICs. Just tested again, with 2 different brands and still getting something mega faint. Not worth fighting with camera for :haha:. I'll see what tomorrow brings.

I won't tel DH until something says 'PREGNANT' as he wont believe it unless its spelled out for him. His is man after all. Just woken up for a nap and feel super groggy


----------



## Deethehippy

I can see that clearly on the last pic NixNax. Can’t wait to see more tests.


----------



## Nixnax

Deethehippy said:


> I can see that clearly on the last pic NixNax. Can’t wait to see more tests.

Thank you lovely. I've promised myself no more tests today.... I've done 6:rofl:


----------



## Deethehippy

Nixnax said:


> Thank you lovely. I've promised myself no more tests today.... I've done 6:rofl:

You can never do enough tests..you should see the amounts I get through each month! :haha:


----------



## FTale

@Nixnax I agree..lol..men just like to see yes or no and pregnant or not. Taking all the mystery and fun out of it.

Groggy is good!


----------



## Nixnax

Omg I got my BFP. After 3 amazingly long years!!! I'm 11dpo today. Time to buy a real test today. Excuse the poor photo, I was shaking


----------



## Nixnax

just did another after a 30 min hold....


----------



## FTale

@Nixnax..I WISH YOU COULD HEAR ME SCREAM!!!

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAHAHAHAAAAAHHAHA

:wohoo::hug::wohoo:
:bfp:

* CONGRATS!!!!*


----------



## Nixnax

Thank you so much. I've been shaking all day. I just hope it sticks. I bought some clear blue but the line was so faint on those. Just heading home after a forest walk with pups. Going to test with an IC as soon as I get home. Then I'm gonna take a nap, I've had to nap everyday for the past 3 days, i don't normally nap. I've had back ache as well, but that is IT!!! No sore boobs no nothing that I normally get. 

DH of course is very blasé about it because its not showing on a real test yet. I am 11DPO today so still early days. I have 1 clearblue 6 days or sooner and a digital to take in a few days.


----------



## Sianylw

Fantastic news hun!! Absolutely thrilled for you :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Nixnax

Sianylw said:


> Fantastic news hun!! Absolutely thrilled for you :hugs: xxxx

Thank you so much xxx


----------



## FTale

@Nixnax dont you worry mama..clearblue is not known for being super dark until you are really in the thick of it. Those cheapies showing so well is proof enough..along with ur excessive napping that you are PREGGO!!!

Get some rest and walk a tad but nothing crazy to keep your circulation good. You are better off getting a red dye for early testing but soon enough blue dye will catch up. HUGs..sooooo crazy happy for you!


----------



## Nixnax

I just looked at the test. Its 25miu. Meh. Its dried with a line, but thats pretty standard. I was going to buy a FRER, but they have such a bad rep lately. 

I'm going to have a lie down now and watch and evening of motor sport and snooker, great for napping


----------



## Nixnax

Hey lovely, how are you doing today? By the way I'm not going anywhere. Im waiting here for your BFP. I really hope you get it this cycle.

Finally got a BFP on a 25miu today. Will do the digital tomorrow then confirm with the hospital. I will then get an early scan for 3 weeks time. AF is due tomorrow so still a little nervous that it'll arrive.


----------



## FTale

@ninax Congrats on the confirm. Tests can work your nerves!

Meh dont worry bout me. I'm an oldie. Who knows how long I will be waiting. Go enjoy the preggy forums. You will still see me prowling about with my thermometer in my mouth. Hugs


----------



## FTale

I was reading your post and I swear its the same for me. None of my normal symptoms at but bfn 9dpo and I will test today but I'm using sensitve tests and at 9dpo should have registered.

Hope af isnt too painful.

And your hubby will come around nicely. I believe mine will be the same if it happens..lol..shock even though he's been waiting like me.


----------



## Nixnax

oh I'll be stalking you lady, you can't get rid of me that easily, I'll be lurking in the shadows :haha:.

Yeah he's a bit shocked. I'll not mention it for while and let him bring it up when he's ready. I bought him a baby grow with "you're going to be a daddy" on it, but i think I'll wait until his head is back on this planet before I give that to him


----------



## FTale

Most Guys are wired differently. We women are more nurturing. And we seek to do so. They on the other hand sit on the pot n wait to be served

Not all..not all.hehehe

Well, I had to tyoe this while my dd was out of the room but I am cancelling my IVF. I just cant go through with it. If its meant to be God will bless us with a lil one. If not, hopefully I can move on without too many mental scars.

I'd give anything to have a baby but I dont feel he is all that crazy about spending all that money for a shot in the dark. You have to feel strongly about something as major as IVF. It can break your marriage or relationship.

Ours is good. But I am a mad woman tcc without IVF in the pic. Cant imagine if thw 12000 procedure failed...I think Id did around till I was in the poor house to keep trying. Its turning into an addiction. Need to recenter myself.

It would be amazing to have our own lil bub. It really would. Truly a miracle.

Yet, as of right now, it wont happen through IVF. That is unless they wont give us our money back‍♀️ I am dreading the phone call of ooooo we are sorry but no take backs or you can only have %65 back....they havent even given a firm date yet. They just keep footing around when I ask when???

Hot mess Nixnax.....hot mess

Well, I managed to type all of this with crying. ..baby steps

How r you feeling?


----------



## Nixnax

men are indeed wired differently. Hes calmed down a bit now. 

Oh hun, you just broke my heart. I hope you're feeling OK. I do understand from both yours and his points of view. It's no good having a baby if your marriage ends over the IVF. You need each other. It is a hell of a lot money to part with. My DH said he wouldn't do IVF. So I get why your DH is not 100% on board. I really hope that God soon answers your prayers and blesses you with a little bundle of joy that you can cherish. I really do. Sending you big virtual hugs.

I also hope the clinic gives you your money back, have they done anything for you yet? Is there a reason why they wouldn't? 

Much love to you x


----------



## FTale

@Nixnax thank you

They said I was 'on the list' but wouldn't give me an exact date. Wouldn't even tell me exactly what they plan to do with me other than they called it a 'mini ivf' cycle. And to give them money now so I can be sure to be on the Octoberish list. Seriously? I just collapsed under the uncertainty of it all. The thought of it not working all that money being lost then other paranoid thoughts creeped in. With them not even given me a date to hold on to at least made me even more jitterly. Honestly too many red flags. Plus, my hubby wasn't exactly fighting for me to do IVF. He was allowing me to do it but I know him. It was boiling his insides with stress thinking of how to pay the bill and what if we were paying for treatment that didn't work. While we could have paid it off in a year '(in a perfect world) all in all it just didn't feel right.

I don't know where to go from here other than to eat healthy and pray my kidneys be kind. The right one started threatening to jam up with a stone this morning. For sure can't do IVF with that happening...lol.

I am still looking at bfn this evening too. I will keep on with ttc I think. I really do think its my cervix. Its tilted an scarred. But for now.

Lets talk about you. LOVE your ticker!!! Do you have a date for your first scan????


----------



## Nixnax

oh wow, they sound rather shocking to be honest. If all they have done is put you on a list then surely they should refund the money. Its only clerical work they have done so far, nothing that involves big money. When are you going to call them?

You try like the clappers now, I'm sure it can happen for you. 

I'm 13DPO today. The day AF is due and I had a dream that I woke up and tested and it was all gone and AF was here. Horrible dream. Well i got up earlier than normal, tested and it a BFP on a digi. I'll phone the hospital later this morning, they'll get me in for a scan in 3 weeks time. So somewhere in the week of the 8th Sept. I go away on the 11th so will have to be before then, or after. DH is coming to terms with it which is good. He was killing my buzz yesterday but this morning he said bye bye to me and my belly when he left :dance:.


----------



## Sianylw

Nixnax said:


> oh wow, they sound rather shocking to be honest. If all they have done is put you on a list then surely they should refund the money. Its only clerical work they have done so far, nothing that involves big money. When are you going to call them?
> 
> You try like the clappers now, I'm sure it can happen for you.
> 
> I'm 13DPO today. The day AF is due and I had a dream that I woke up and tested and it was all gone and AF was here. Horrible dream. Well i got up earlier than normal, tested and it a BFP on a digi. I'll phone the hospital later this morning, they'll get me in for a scan in 3 weeks time. So somewhere in the week of the 8th Sept. I go away on the 11th so will have to be before then, or after. DH is coming to terms with it which is good. He was killing my buzz yesterday but this morning he said bye bye to me and my belly when he left :dance:.
> 
> View attachment 1086250

yay!! For the digi xx


----------



## FTale

Awwww....he said goodbye to belly!!!
Congrats on digi!!!

Did you do anything special with your a home insemination? Like what mateials did you use?

3 wk appt is good here they make you wait till 7wks for first scan.


----------



## FTale

Clappers? What are those?


----------



## Nixnax

he's come terms with it today... his words :rofl:. 

Erm what did I do. I had hubby do his thing in a pot, then I added some preseed to the pot (I didn't mix it or anything). I then sucked it all up into the syringe and popped it in. I stayed led down flat on the floor for 20 mins (without my legs in the air). I also put preseed into a soft cup (or whatever they are called these days) and popped that in. I left that in until the next morning.

We did this 2 days before ovulation and day of ovulation. As soon as I felt the pain I got to it. 

Last cycle I used a kind of syringe extension thin tube, but i didn't get on with that. Just syringe, pot, soft cup and preseed worked.

The day before ovulation I was so upset because he couldnt produce the goods. I needn't of worried :haha:.

Been trying to get hold of the hospital all day. Their main department number goes to someone's voicemail... useful!!


----------



## Nixnax

FTale said:


> Clappers? What are those?

Its a silly saying. I googled it and learnt something new today.... its origin


----------



## FTale

hahahahaha....well then , I shall try like clappers.

Even my hubby was all talking about different positions and helping me look for aids in conception last night. The joy this man got knowing we weren't going further into debt was incredible. I think I saw him skip...:shrug:

So my cervix is wonky and my uterus sits low so soft cup hurts. I was researching other cups but fell asleep. I like that you laid on the floor. Something firm. Never thought of that. Did you have to climax or just having the cup up there was all? (taking notes).

I will get to ordering softer soft cups. And more preseedy stuff and do like you did. I will grab a yoga mat.

I am trying not to stress. What is meant to be will be but we are hoping we have made some good new eggs over the last two months and going into this 3rd cycle(say it takes 3 months) we will have some good eggs. :coffee:

Better get to ordering stuff so it won't take too long to get here, thank you Nixnax!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

That's nice that he's being like now, he may have found some new enthusiasm for TTC, make the most out of whilst you can :happydance:. 

I read somewhere what lifting your hips and legs in the air can make it all pool behind your cervix. Whether that's true or not, i have no idea. Yup, our baby was made on the bedroom floor :haha:. Cant wait to tell them that when they are 16. 

I didn't climax, I tried but wasn't quite in the mood for it so didn't happen. The soft cup ring is HUGE and looked scary, but it did work for me. I think there are a few different types that you may be able to try.

You've got nothing to lose, try new ways could be all you need. Wishing you lots of luck and good eggies :hugs:


----------



## FTale

OMG.....you are killing me!! I laughed so hard. Well we too will be on the 'yoga mat'.:lol:

I still haven't picked a soft cup. I was thinking of trying out a plug because my tilt is so severe and the regular soft cup hurts the pelvic bone. Feels like its digging into my bladder. AND YES, its huge and odd to be a one shape fits all.

Oh, I am also going on an alkaline diet. Help my PH balance. Benefits should kick in after 10 days so I will start tomorrow and by O time my lady hood should be more accepting of sperm and not attacking it.

I have to wake dd to do school work. She took a nap and I needed to wake her like half an hour ago but ...ugh.

Hugs


----------



## Nixnax

A yoga mat baby :haha:

When i saw the size I was like.... one size fits all.... fits all what? Buckets :rofl: I was surprised I got on with it. 

I dont think a diet can hurt, try everything.

Been all crampy last night and this morning. Makes me nervous. Oh I finally got hold of the hospital, our first scan is 8th sept yay :happydance:.


----------



## FTale

Welcome to pregnancy cramps. They should ease up as you get passed 6wks. Drink plenty of water and good fibers to keep your system in harmony. Things are shifting even at this early stage.:flasher:....hahaha

YAY for Sept 8th :yipee:

I gotta take dd to the dentist so we are making ready to be out in Covid land.

Be back later Hugs


----------



## Nixnax

He he I love the flasher emoji :rofl:.

I've been a bit rubbish at drinking water actually.... i must do that more. Ive woken feeling like a i have cold coming today and my tired is tired. 

How are you doing? How many DPO are you at the moment?


----------



## FTale

Hi 

Awwww...drink water you!!!
It will help with how you feel over all.

The tires will be around for abit initially. Are you suffering from sore bbs? They were killer during my first pregnancy.

What about morning sickness? It kicked in? I always thought it does if you are having a boy because I never had it when pregnant. And I was always preg with girls...lol

I am 13dpo bfn and taking deep breaths.

I did speak with a clinic I spoke to almost a year ago yesterday and they said for cheaper they can get me in for an IUI some time this winter. Could be next month could be October‍♀️ Appt. this coming Wednesday to follow up.

My hubby was like cool. But then I see him lining up and cleaning all out bding gear I was like, you do know I am starting af tomorrow right? He was like ,yeah, just getting ready.

I think he plans to knock me up with all his might. Funny as heck. But is cute and thoughtful at the same time.

So I am doing my part to keep a clean diet and will start pregnancy yoga today to get blood flow to my uterus. Cant hurt I suppose.

Yup, just the usual ttc war prep going on . Hope we win this time.


----------



## Nixnax

I've been rubbish with water again today..... i will buy myself a new bottle this weekend, that may encourage me.

My boobs are only just starting to become tender. I had to poke to find out :haha:. No sickness as yet. I have gone off olives. I LOVE olives but I've had to spit them out... booo. Ahhhh I would love a boy. I always said i wanted boys. Of course I wouldnt be sad if it was a girl. I had rhe community midwifes call me today. First appt booked for 22nd September. 

IUI is much cheaper, that would be amazing if that worked for you.

Awww your hubby is so sweet. I wish mine was like that. Sounds like he's very keen to get to trying again. 

We haven't BD since just after AF. So almost a month. Pregnant without sex :haha:. Im worried it'll cause a MC. I know it won't really but I'm just being a baby about it. Poor hubby is sex starved. 

I've got it all crossed for you hun, make september your month :happydance:


----------



## FTale

Ah, poor guy. But will be the same here. No dtd. For some folks its ok they never stop going at it but man when you have never been preggy before and it took you a while to get there dtd is a scary thought. But only a decision you two can make. Don't be pressured either. If you don't want to, don't. Get a feel for your body first. I know most women go at it like rabbits close to delivery time to speed things up.....lol

Not sure what he's into but fantasy him up minus the your goods until or if you ever want to try...hehehe....It will be ok. The more your belly grows the more he will see there is a lil person in there that mommy doesn't want to hurt. I know some will say its silly but it all comes down to what you want. HUGS

And yeah, it would be amazing if IUI worked. I've never had a proper one. But you know me, hoping natural way is key. Meanwhile, I just want to have fun in general doing everything. Not just focusing on my self getting preggy all the time. 

OH and I am 14dpo....seriously??? Didn't even realize it. But yeah af today or tomorrow. Crazy.


----------



## Nixnax

Hey lovely, how are you doing? 

We had a lovely day yesterday, did some wallpaper stripping ready to decorate our lounge. It looks horrible now haha. 

We went out for a meal last night as well as we haven't done that in months. Had a lovely steak. I've been thinking about steak all week. 

DH finally started talking about this pregnancy like it was really happening. It was nice to finally talk about it all. He did ask what the rules around "banging" :haha:. I said thats perfectly safe, but I dont want to yet until these cramps calm down a bit. Which he was completely understanding of. 

I hope you had a lovely weekend. Making it to 14dpo without realising is an achievement t in itself.


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Hey lovely, how are you doing?
> 
> We had a lovely day yesterday, did some wallpaper stripping ready to decorate our lounge. It looks horrible now haha.
> 
> We went out for a meal last night as well as we haven't done that in months. Had a lovely steak. I've been thinking about steak all week.
> 
> DH finally started talking about this pregnancy like it was really happening. It was nice to finally talk about it all. He did ask what the rules around "banging" :haha:. I said thats perfectly safe, but I dont want to yet until these cramps calm down a bit. Which he was completely understanding of.
> 
> I hope you had a lovely weekend. Making it to 14dpo without realising is an achievement t in itself.


Got so busy over the weekend I thought I had replied...lol

I am doing well. Just tried to get things in order better so we can function at home happier. Cleaning, getting things on a schedule for school and work. Its really looking up.

Fixed my diet more and supplements better. Feeling proud....hahaha

Working on not stressing so much and I think my new herbs are helping out. Just need to eat more of the good stuff. Keep my tummy full.

You??? How goes it? TOO funny that your hubby is getting on board. Never met him but I feel like over the years I know his personality so I'm being a meany laughing at him coming along...actually it cute really. He is gonna be a dadday!! Crazy.

Well better go stuff my face. Sure my dd is hungry too. We can never make it to dinner time when my hubby gets here...just have a snack while he chomps on actual food. :D


----------



## Nixnax

I need to take a leaf out of your book. Our house is a mess at the moment. We've started decorating the living room and it's just bare plaster walls at the moment, i hate it.

Ha ha yep, he's finally caught up with whats going on. He's so funny. I had to tell him off yesterday, he doesn't do any housework without being asked. So I had to remind him that I'm a tired, grumpy, pregnant woman and he must start helping out more. He said im more grumpy for sure :haha:.

Its wet an rainy here today, just gonna hide from the world


----------



## FTale

hahaha....sorry totally didn't see this post.

Yes, well that I can't complain about at all. While my hubby doesn't help with everything he does with what matters most like the dishes, trash, and yardwork. I will eventually get up and sweet, mop, bathrooms....hehehe. Like right now I'm due to clean up the floors again. All hardwood . I prefer carpet.

Had my call with the new doc. My IUI if needed will be scheduled for next month when my cycle starts. I hope I don't have to do it. So BADLY..lol. I will have to be on away staying at a friends house during the whole thing because she lives closes.

I hope you are getting some good sleep. I miss sleep. I can count on it when taking progesterone. Come on ovulation so I can get the sleepy drung...rofl.


----------



## Nixnax

Hey lovely, sorry I haven't been on here too much. Ive been so tired and just reading more than replying. 

How are you doing? Thats good about the IUI. Im really hoping that one of the next 2 cycles is your cycle. I'll be stalking you. 

I told hubby to let me lie in today as I really needed it. I woke up at 11am!!! Wowzers I must have really needed it. Im 5 +3 today. I've only had tiredness, sore boobs and nipples, constipation like you wouldn't believe. No sickness yet thankfully. 

Im on the late shift in work next week, nkt sure how I'm going to handle that. Hopefully the daily lie ins will help.


----------



## FTale

Oh its. You are preggers. I don't expect you to be all lively and typing away 24/7. First weeks are the toughest. So many changes a foot. Sleepiness is the hardest. Well besides the cravings for weird goods..lol.

Thank you for the bfp wishes. We are really going all out this cycle. Like always hoping to nap the lil booger before needing intervention.

My hubby is even letting me tap into my IUI meds this cycle....hahaha....he called me druggy as I explained to him all the prescriptions and when to take what and how much I really needed.

The doc was kind enough to write me 3 refills for everything. And I got EVERYTHING....I needed. The only bit of it I am using this cycle is some of the Femara and endometrin then the trigger shot after a positive opk. All of which I have done before. I hope to time intercourse with the trigger shot and it is hopefully on a Friday or weekend when the hubby is home. I hate ovulating then waiting 12 or 13 hours for him to get home. We of course will be bding the days prior every other day.

I'm excited but also relieved that I know after these next few tries we will be calling it a day at 'trying'. Been so long its like looking forward to retirement. :laugh2:

BUT till then my beside table over 18 bottles of supplements and I am not against needles in the name of ttcing!! rofl

Sleep some more if you need it. HUGS


----------



## mandu10

Hi ladies! @Nixnax CONGRATS on your BFP, that's amazing news! I'm so excited for you! @FTale I truly hope you catch this time, truly truly. 

I had a whirlwind with my mom. She ended up needing to be taken from the airport to the hospital before we even got on the plane, making her have 3 admissions in two weeks. The docs just kept changing her meds and kicking her out the door. So I had to stay out there an extra week, then when she was discharged again, I monitored her vitals and adjusted her medications with her until we could get her back out here where her doctors who know her history take care of her.

She's now back with me, living with my spouse and I in our little house until she is stronger. On top of all of that, our hospital where I work had a COVID outbreak, staff and patients infected. Now we are all tested every 7 days. It was uncanny how many of us were positive with 0 symptoms...

I did not catch last month. Started spotting right no time and we will miss this month with Mom being in the next room along with me having to leave town once again. We are planning for next month though. Going to try Femara and progesterone I think. They're giving me the choice between the trigger shot and progesterone, so I might try the trigger shot, which apparently helps increase your progesterone naturally from what I hear? 

Sorry I was away for so long! Between work and mom I have had very little time to get away to do much for myself, including this. Xx


----------



## FTale

No worries. Welcome back!!!!

Terribly sorry to hear about your ordeal with getting your mom back safely. From the sounds of it she has a great daughter :flow:

I understand how it is with travel and other people in the house. Can be too stressful.

Thank you for the well wishes. I myself did a short stent of Femara with trigger shot unmonitored. So I should have at least one good follie and hopefully on my right side. I have progesterone to use as well but will wait to see if its needed.

Please stay safe!!! I know its hard when you work in the medical field but be as cautious as you dare. FX for when you do try. You might be able to sneak a quickie in....lol..never know.

Ok, hugs and will keep an eye out for your posts.


----------



## Nixnax

@mandu10 welcome back, bless you, it sounds like you've had a time of it. I hope your mom is on the mend. Im sure she is in the best place being looked after by you. Stay safe in work and take good care of yourself. 

@FTale im glad you managed to get all the meds you asked for. Thats really good. I really hope this this is your month. Sending lots of positive baby thoughts


----------



## FTale

Thank you

I am hopeful and feeling resolved to let go too which is good/healthy for my relationship. We both want a little one and know this next month if we do IUI that has to work because we won't be doing anything medicially to assist us in getting pregnant. And like I think I said above, we will stop after December cycle trying all together and just have fun with everything. I will still be on here supporting everyone. And hope you don't go away. I want to see your baby. :pink:


----------



## Nixnax

I'm not going anywhere lovely. You'll definitely get to see the baby. 

I had a full on meltdown yesterday so poor DH is on egg shells today. My first one so I blamed the hormones :haha:.


----------



## mandu10

@FTale Really hoping this stent of meds is just what you needed! If not, then the IUI next month might do it. I admire you for not doing more of a medical intervention, stepping away from IVF is incredibly challenging, but I completely understand the financial burdens as my OH and I have discussed it quite often.

@Nixnax You and your OH will get used to the mood swings, haha. Sounds like he's quite supportive! Those dang hormones cause all sorts of crazy shifts. 

Thank you both for all of your support. It's been a bit of a challenge. Mom is getting better, today we get to go see the orthopedic surgeon about her broken shoulder. 

It's getting to look a little like Fall here, my favorite time of year. I'm getting excited! Hope your both doing well.


----------



## Nixnax

Hi Ladies,

How are you both doing? 

@mandu10 hope your mums appt with the surgeon went well. I love the fall as well. We call it Autumn in the UK. I cant wait to start buying big fluffy pjs, putting the heating on and snuggling down with puppy and DH. He is getting used to the outbursts. When i snap at him he now says "OK hormones" like he's talking to them :rofl:.

@FTale hope you are well lovely. I hope your trigger lines stay for the next 8 months. 

I'm 6 weeks today. Can't wait for the scan on tuesday. DH can't come in with me which sucks. We've decided that if he cant come to the 12 wk scan then we are going to book a private scan so that he can experience this as well. Still no sickness to speak of. Im not feeling a lot to be honest, just tired, metallic taste that will not go away, sore boobs, and a short fuse :haha:.


----------



## FTale

@mandu10 
Thank you it was challenging but think it was meant to 'not be' for IVF. On a lighter note I did find a decent OB. Its about 20 minutes from me and in network this time so I don't have to pay so much out of pocket. Makes me feel better to know that I at least have a good doc for when I get preggers. He can handle all my high risk needs judging by all the good reviews he has online.

mmmm.. a broken Shoulder? ouch, I missed that entirely. Are her meds doing much to take edge off of pain? You don't know how much you move your shoulders until you hurt it.

YES...it is starting to look like fall. I was checking the mail earlier this week and saw leaves on the ground. Really picked up my mood. I love this time of year.

Thank you for coming in and checking on us. So good to hear from you. :hug:


----------



## FTale

@Nixnax 

Completely forgot to reply to you!!! This hcg is no joke. Messing with my brain. I plan to enjoy every bit of it though. Its fake but I might never feel this way on my own so really wining about my back pain and bloated tummy hehehehe.

But like you said really hope it sticks around for 8 months. I posted my Trigger pics in September group. Lines are still there and my urine looked like water. Trying to stay hydrated. Guess I drank too much last night. That was 4am urine. 

I hope you have a lovely weekend! I want to do nothing just plain nothing...:lol:


----------



## Nixnax

Hi ladies,

Sorry ive been MIA. I've currently got 2 weeks off work and have made so many plans that I'm either rushed off my feet or sleeping. Hope you are both well.

We had our scan yesterday, it was lovely. DH wasn't allowed in but I took a video for him to see. The baby was being shy so the nurse was struggling to measure it properly. The age kept going up one day at a time. Im in the 6 week range and by my calculations I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow. She also said that our chance of miscarriage has dropped to 10% now as the early scan showed that baby is in the right place :happydance:. Meet squishy


----------



## FTale

Congrats!!!! 

Hi Squishy!!!!! LOL cute name.

Its alright! Enoy your time off from work!! Nothing going on but the crickets on my end. I have a new OB appt then will be working extra hard throughout the rest of the week and weekend. Its test time basically and I need the distraction from bfn drama if that's the way it goes.

Meanwhile. :wohoo: ...that's you...hahah have fun.


----------



## mandu10

@Nixnax Awwwww yay! Hey Squishy! Love the nickname too :) Enjoy all of your distractions, having a few weeks off from work can be just absolutely lovely.

@FTale I've got another few days before I can start testing so I'm trying my best to stay distracted as well. Proving harder right now as we have some of the worst air quality in the world right now... Not a title I'm proud to hold on to, but the wildfires in California and Oregon have created a plume of smoke that has gone out to sea and then pushed back up towards us in Washington. Their air quality is just as bad, if not worse in some areas. I think we're all ready for the cooler weather now. Once it starts to clear we can at least enjoy going outside again. I'll be here staring at my critters this weekend, potentially cleaning out the fridge. Really needs to be done and I've run out of excuses...


----------



## FTale

I was looking at the reports this morning before work. I just cant believe it. This is just unimaginable suffering for everyone in those states. The wildlife is going to be effected tremendously. There is no escape for them☹. Wish my only recourse wasnt to just sit and watch. I do pray. But on the inside filled with so much fear and agony over what you all must be going through. 

I really hope the fires get under control and the aftermath is people coming together to build things back up again. The damage to the earth will take a while to recover from. Will get there though.

Being distracted during the tww is bliss. I was wondering when you might test. I have been testing out trigger and posting to the September board. But no dice really. I know I feel preggo and my tests say my body still is stirring it about. But Frer are not the best test to go by so dont think anyone really cares.

Yet, I never get lines that dont dissappear on them. Usually its just indents and lines that leave with the dye eventually. I found a cheapie and it is so fainy might as well be negative.

9dpo of beta 5 should be a dark test now that I am...uh hahah totally forgot my dpo for a sec..12dpo. Its not. And I will get two frer rapids in tomorrow to test with and then thats it. My sweet hubby bout me so many boxes of test last night and I about used them all.

Its not like its then end of the world. We get to try again soon.

Ok, I'm just blabbing. Better get back to work.

Keeping an eye out for your test results!!!


----------



## Nixnax

@FTale I just hopped onto sept thread to read.... wow what a rollercoaster you are going through. I really pray that they turn into a real BFP for you. They should defo be negative by now if you're not preggers. Or you're metabolising it very slowly. I hope its preggers though

@mandu10 those fires are really horrendous. My heart cries for families affected by them. Truly truly horrible.

AFM: I'm on holiday now. We've gone to Lake District in North West England. Its beautiful here. We walked miles today around Windermere lake, the puppy loved it. She loves thw water. When we got back to the cottage I flaked on the sofa for a nap and i woke up woth my sinus' on fire... I have a stinking cold coming. Yay!!! I have to keep grazing on small bits of food all day as squishy makes me feel queasy when my tummy is empty. So im using that excuse to keep stopping for decaf tea and a slice of cake :haha:


----------



## FTale

Hahahah...cake! Yup, squishy is a great side kick. All the yummy snacks you...heheheh


----------



## mandu10

Oh I so very much hope your tests get darker @FTale ! This waiting game is just not fun and seeing even the slightest of lines plays with our minds so much, it's cruel. Even with a trigger shot, because everyone metabolizes it differently, so there's no definite time to know that its out of your system and could be actual HCG. 

Thinking I'm about 7 DPO right now, so I'll definitely test in a week if nothing, but I can never hold out that long, so probably in 3 days or so... if I wait that long :roll:

I completely agree that it's just sad to see all of these fires and know how much climate change is affecting us and there's not a lot we can do at this moment. The recoveries will be immense and I do believe it will continue to get worse each year and that our world leaders need to truly step up and demand changes. I'm hoping that movement is in motion, there was a lot of talk about it this year, however with COVID there were other pressing matters to deal with.

@Nixnax Enjoy eating all the cake! Lol, i love it. Enjoy your holiday!

<3


----------



## MrsKatie

@mandu10 thread crashing- I am in oregon and I just want to say I feel you! We thought we might have to evacuate too... seems like we won’t but air quality remains “hazardous”... can not wait for rain. Take care.


----------



## FTale

@mandu10 FX for testing! I know I am out or if some stuck it didn't do too well judging by my faint lines. And I mean faint. Should be better at this point. So I am going to say I hold on to the trigger really good...lol..

AF should be here by Wednesday and Lord willing we will get to start a proper IUI cycle. Looking forward to a strong O this cycle to as I don't think my was very strong this cycle.

Ok, better get back to work. Keep us posted on how you are when you can. HUGS


----------



## mandu10

@MrsKatie I hope your air quality has started to improve at least a little. We've had very small amounts of precip, hoping it will really rain this weekend and help with fires all over!

@FTale I've tested and nothing yet, but not surprised. At least I'm not spotting for a whole week prior to my AF this month like I did the last two months. Next month I think we'll try the trigger!


----------



## FTale

Well, if not this month, prayers for using the trigger. I really think it helps the body aquaint to hcg. Not a bad thing at all. I am still waiting to start AF cd 28 and normally I only make it to 23 or 25. So this is going to push our IUI back. Trying not to stress and let it be but I am so tired of the pills and the waiting and the disappointment. I am starting to want to go on vacations and fund short trips to anywhere..lol.. Been at this too long. Maybe finally starting AF will change my mind. Who know.

Keep us udpated on when you know what's up and YAY for not spotting!!


----------



## Nixnax

Hi ladies,

How are you both doing?

I am sick of this cough, getting no sleep at all. I had it the whole holiday. We got home yesterday. Im having a lazy day today. Ive been busier during my 2 weeks off work than I am at work. I need a rest. Im 8+2 today. Im amazed I havent coughed this baby out :haha:


----------



## FTale

Hi, good to hear you and baby are doing alright despite cough. Its that time of year. Air is a bit dry. Try and get some warm drinks in. Will help soothe your throat. And stop the tickle. Are you coughing up any thing? Do keep an eye out on it. Hugs

After my last post I started pushing out globs of ewcm and old blood. And it hasn't changed. I am not filling a pad or anything. Only when I wipe. Its not my normal at all. And I am having lower back pain here and there but no cramps. Took two dif pregnancy tests. I am not pregnant. I took my temp yesterday and today and it looks like I might be gearing up to O which is not good either. So I popped in my Letrozole like I am suppose to at cd 3 and hoping for the best. The Letrozole should stop the estrogen build up and give my follies (if any present) time to mature. 

I honestly don't know what is going on. I just know that on cd 14 I am due for a scan of my ovaries. If the doc likes what he sees then I trigger that day and do insemination the next day at 36 hours later. I hope I do not O early. Hubby and I will step in and bd if I go through O pains before IUI for sure though.

Total wait and see cycle.


----------



## mandu10

Oh that cough does not sound fun, hope it's clearing up and you're on the mend! The air here has cleared, we are having some blessed rain which has helped us out on the coast. Just wish we could send it down to California and Oregon where the fires really are right now. 

@FTale hope the letrozole is helping you along and that your IUI works this go around. It's not fun waiting around for things to happen. Let us know how you get on in your scan! I'm sure you've mentioned this previously but I cannot remember, when was your last IUI? I know you did trigger last month, but I thought it might have been unmonitored? 

AFM, my cycle is just starting, two days late, which just convinced me I was pregnant, but I'm not. Going to have surgery tomorrow on my leg to remove all the hardware I had placed earlier this year from an ankle fracture, so I think I'm going to hold off on the meds this month. Anesthesia has a special way of messing up cycles and I'd rather give it an extra month to regulate and truly try in November. So we'll just have good old fashioned timed intercourse again this month, though I'm going to try really hard to follow my temp this month.


----------



## FTale

mandu10 said:


> Oh that cough does not sound fun, hope it's clearing up and you're on the mend! The air here has cleared, we are having some blessed rain which has helped us out on the coast. Just wish we could send it down to California and Oregon where the fires really are right now.
> 
> @FTale hope the letrozole is helping you along and that your IUI works this go around. It's not fun waiting around for things to happen. Let us know how you get on in your scan! I'm sure you've mentioned this previously but I cannot remember, when was your last IUI? I know you did trigger last month, but I thought it might have been unmonitored?
> 
> AFM, my cycle is just starting, two days late, which just convinced me I was pregnant, but I'm not. Going to have surgery tomorrow on my leg to remove all the hardware I had placed earlier this year from an ankle fracture, so I think I'm going to hold off on the meds this month. Anesthesia has a special way of messing up cycles and I'd rather give it an extra month to regulate and truly try in November. So we'll just have good old fashioned timed intercourse again this month, though I'm going to try really hard to follow my temp this month.

NO Way!! I did the same last year. Fractured my lower right leg above my ankle and ripped my foot off enough to need a rebut tendon to attach it. And had holes dug into the top of my foot to get my leg to attach to the foot again. Just tore up all that cartilage in there.

How in the world are you going to get surgery done again. I need a few more years to forget about the pain of the cast and physical therapy...lol

And no IUI for me this month. My cycle and ovulation clashed together something awful. I didnt get a chance to start my letrozole. I ovulated with pain and temps to support it on cd 3. Period really was just heavy spotting of old blood and lots of ewcm. I am 3dpo and on oral and vaginal progeaterone. I figure once I am off of the progesterone at maybe 10 or 12 dpo a real period will start. Towards the end of this strangebaf I did get 2 and a half days of normal light but red bleeding which was comforting to see it shed proper.

Anyway, I am sorry your AF was late and it wasn't that allusive bfp. Hugs..

Maybe we will both catch that eggy with the new cycle....whenever that hits..lol what late October?

Prayers for a safe surgery and healing after.


----------



## FTale

@mandu10 

Prayers for your surgery.


----------



## Nixnax

@FTale wow that is one crazy cycle you are having. To have to start the DPO countdown again is just crushing. 

@mandu10 I hope you surgery goes well. Sounds mighty painful. 

Nothing much to report here. I was being nagged about getting a covid test. I couldn't get one so will never know. I dont think it was covid, I think it was just everyone else being paranoid. 

I had my first MW appt on Tuesday. All went well. She wants to get an opinion from a cardiologist to find out whether ive inherited my fathers 2 heart conditions as I've never been properly tested. Im not worried about it. Just waiting on that and my 12 week scan date now


----------



## mandu10

Thanks for the well wishes ladies! Surgery went well, all hardware is out! Can't believe it, so happy. Not a lot of pain, just some burning/itching around the incisions but I can walk with just a bit of a limp from the stitches pulling, get them out in two days though. @FTale cannot believe you had to have tendon work, that just sounds awful, I broke three bones and had to have some fragments removed, but yikes! Tendons are so much worse, the recovery is at least twice as long, you make me feel lucky to have what I had done! I really just want to run again, like a normal human. It'll happen... 

Since my cycle was nice and late, I get to try the trigger shot this month! So I just made the appointment for my follicle scan and we'll try timed intercourse. That's not until Oct 9th though, so have some time to kill. Going back to work tomorrow. Hope you're both doing splendidly!

@Nixnax Hope you don't have any congenital heart issues! As for the COVID testing, I get that everyone is being paranoid, I just hope you're feeling better! If I sneeze outside of my house I get stared at...


----------



## FTale

mandu10 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes ladies! Surgery went well, all hardware is out! Can't believe it, so happy. Not a lot of pain, just some burning/itching around the incisions but I can walk with just a bit of a limp from the stitches pulling, get them out in two days though. @FTale cannot believe you had to have tendon work, that just sounds awful, I broke three bones and had to have some fragments removed, but yikes! Tendons are so much worse, the recovery is at least twice as long, you make me feel lucky to have what I had done! I really just want to run again, like a normal human. It'll happen...
> 
> Since my cycle was nice and late, I get to try the trigger shot this month! So I just made the appointment for my follicle scan and we'll try timed intercourse. That's not until Oct 9th though, so have some time to kill. Going back to work tomorrow. Hope you're both doing splendidly!
> 
> @Nixnax Hope you don't have any congenital heart issues! As for the COVID testing, I get that everyone is being paranoid, I just hope you're feeling better! If I sneeze outside of my house I get stared at...

You are are a champ!! My hubby did what you did, I think its called a trimaluar?? Not sure how to spell it but no tendon damage. He broke 3 different bones and he had to be plated as well. Neither of us are budging for the hardware removal though. Nope...no thank you hahaha. 

Well, well, well!! All my prayers that this cycle goes really fab for you!! And its great you can get back to work again. Get your foot back to doing some action. :hugs:

Please keep us all updated on when you do your scans and trigger shot. Really want to cheer you on !

@Nixnax Awwww so happy for you girlie!!! Really got whatever I can find crossed for you that all goes well at your 12 week scan. Preggo days can go by so fast. Hope you are enjoying them all. :laugh2:


----------



## Nixnax

@mandu10 im glad your healing well from the op. Im a bit squeamish so that all sounds rather horrific to me. I dont even know how I'm going to cope with labour yet, im going to be a big baby about it im sure of it. I have a very low pain threshold. Pain makes me sick. I was sick having each of my tattoos done. :rofl:

@FTale its going so fast, but so so slow at the same time. 10 weeks already!! We have our 12 week scan booked in for the 16th October. I've had a lower back ache ALL day today. Its driving me nuts. I've already gone up 2 cup sizes with regards to bras!! Hubby loves them... but he not allowed to touch them :haha: will this be your IUI cycle? 

Wishing you both lots of luck xxx


----------



## FTale

Hey there!!

Sounds like your uterus is growing growing growing!

Amongst other things lol 

My cycles have been horrible and fertility treatments are up in the air.

Best I can do now is adopt a new routine that keeps me active and happy until we can try again. And when we do, I want to be as stresd free as possible.

Fx for a lil less pain and a beautiful scan.


----------



## Nixnax

Got everything crossed for you @FTale hopefully you get your IUI this cycle.

We've been decorating.... lots. Trying to get the downstairs of the house finished before baby comes....its a mammoth task. 

Scan is this Friday. Im so stressed about it. I know I shouldn't be, but most days I just don't feel pregnant. I've had an easy ride of it and that makes me worry that something has gone wrong. Praying it hasn't. DH is allowed in for the scan so at least I have a hand to hold.


----------



## FTale

Sorry I know it can be scary. Very happy you have his hand to hold as well. Friday is going to be another happy day!! Hugs


----------



## mimi4

I am very happy your hubby can be with you, you should remain positive also cos it's important for you baby. x


----------



## Nixnax

Hi ladies, 

The scan went perfectly. Measuring a little ahead at 12+4 . The due date has been changed to 26th April. Im sure that'll change again. Here's baby


----------



## FTale

:wohoo:Hi Baby!!!:wohoo:


CONGRATS!! You have a healthy looking lil tike there. First trimester bout over too.

How are you feeling?


----------



## mandu10

@Nixnax love that your husband got to go and that everything is going well!!!! 

Also curious how you are feeling? :)

I am on 9dpo, testing out my 5000 novarel trigger. First time we've done trigger and TI, had soooo many symptoms for the first 5 days after it. I'm 10dpt and still have a line, but it hasn't disappeared yet so it's likely just trigger. Even seeing two lines knowing it's a trigger has been fun though. Took femara this round as well, only had one follie, but it only takes one! Hoping.

How are things with you @FTale ?


----------



## Nixnax

Thank you ladies, we were on a high all weekend. We've officially announced it now. Feels so good to finally tell people. 

Well.... since Monday evening I've been in bed with a horrible migraine. Must be the hormones. I've been miserable. Serves me right for having an easy first 12wks. Im feeling a lot better this evening. Im starting to show a little, well my tyre on my stomach is getting bigger :rofl: I wouldn't call it a bump. 

I'm going to be checked out soon for the heart conditions in the family. Hopefully that all comes back clear.


----------



## FTale

@mandu10 We are in the same boat. You a bit further than me. I am 4dpiui/5dptrig. I feel so bad. Like a giant upset uterus. I cant get comfy no matter what I do. If I am pregnant, maybe its twins :shrug:...ugh gonna be a long 2ww.

I will be stalking and praying this is your month.

@Nixnax :hug: So happy for you! And stacking up a million prayers that baby does not have any heart conditions.

I had to have some swigs of caffeine when preggers due to migraines and cluster headaches. Sending you well wishes that those go away.

As you see above, I did the iui. Hopefully it worked. Feeling sick at only 4dpiui. :coffee: Still a while to go yet. Will keep you all posted. For now, more rest is in store.

Hugs


----------



## Nixnax

I didn't think about having some caffeine to help it. I might try that one. 

Yay for IUI, really praying this works for you hun.

Hoping this is your month to both of you.


----------



## mandu10

Truly hoping there are no heart conditions present! Love that you got to tell people! Can only imagine how wonderful that would be \\:D/

I'm out again. Stopped feeling nauseous and having weird pregnancy symptoms a few days ago as the trigger was out of my system and my normal spotting started 2 days ago and now I'm out. Was weirdly hopeful that this was the month. Then at work there were 4 nurses that were pregnant, one on her 5th kiddo, and one breast feeding, so I had to do a lot of the cares for people that were on precautions as I was one of two people there not pregnant, which they kept reminding me of. It doesn't normally bother me, but this time I had to go to the bathroom to gather myself. They keep warning me to "not drink the water" as everyone around them gets pregnant ](*,).

DH and I are talking that next year we're going to save and look heavily into adoption if this doesn't work out. Some days are better than others. Thanks for listening to my rant. <3


----------



## mandu10

^Forgot to add above! Hope your IUI worked and you are pregnant this month!! I love when long termers get their BFP, something vindicating about it. :)


----------



## Nixnax

@mandu10 oh thats not very nice at all. Being reminded of that everyday. I'm sorry you are out. Adoption is such a love thing to do. Sadly there are so many unwanted children looking for a forever home, that makes me sad. We were considering fostering after our first child of our own. I'd love to help children, even if its only temporarily.


----------



## FTale

@mandu10 OMG I couldn't belp but tear up. So uncaring of them to be that way. You are a strong person to be able to walk around and not lose your marbles on ppl. I am sad for you and mad too because I have been there and wanted to put the smack down on folks. 

I want to foster as well. My bf does and she has never had any children of her own. Not by choice just never met mr right so didnt want to have any on her own. But fostering has been a world changer for her. She got practice with dd when she was 3 and it helped her confidence level. Now she is a pro but more importantly her fosters have a safe home.

:-( I'm sorry this cycle did not work. Please let us know your next steps.
Super Duper Hug

@Nixnax: You showed me your possible pregnant stick, can I show you mine? I have been testing last few days of trigger out and they went light and now today I think my frer is darker? Or trigger playin games with me? I have been so sick and cant stop peeing. Mind you I am only 8dpo but 10dpt so it could be the trigger still. 9dpo in the morning and some ladies have a super faint line by then. I am hoping mine is a lil darker because of hcg in shot.

Oh I am rambling...better post pic before I lose my nerve And thank you both for the iui well wishes.

Top pic today at noon
Bottom pic today 640pm

I can hardly hold my pee so the most hold is 2hr but the bottom one not sure I had much of one.

Will test in morning too if i have the nerve.


----------



## Nixnax

Well the bottom test definitely looks darker to me. Omg I really hope this is the real deal for you. I saw your post with the cheapies tests as well and they do look darker today. 

Please please please be darker tomorrow. Be sure to post the test pics so we can scrutinise them. Wishing you soooooooo much luck


----------



## Nixnax

It looks way darker in black and white


----------



## FTale

Hey @Nixnax thank you for looking.

I ran out of rapid frer so didnt have those to use again so it might have shown darker today..meh who knows.

Tomorrow should yield some form of hope or totally shut down my ttc party for the month. Nursing my ailing gut has been a distraction but one I am ready to be done with.

Hope you are having a sweet day over there. <3


----------



## Nixnax

I'm stalking all your tests [-o&lt;

I've had a rare day off work today, I spent it painting and the went to my friends. She gave me a few baby bits. Including a birthing ball. Can't wait to get that pumped up. My hips have started aching a little. Surely it's too early for that business


----------



## FTale

Awwww...not if you are small framed I imagine.

Birthing ball is a great idea. Helps stretch you out down there for an easier birth and no tears if possible. Too epidural can cause you to not feel how hard you are pushing and thus push baby out too fast causing nasty tear. 

I think they offer the option of episiotomy thougg to help with that too. 

Time is going to fly by and baby will be here before you know it!!

So happy for you


----------



## Nixnax

I'm quite small ish. Im 5'3". Im going to get that pumped up today and start stretching. 

I saw todays tests, still showing lines. Hoping this is it for you.

I'm hoping I dont need the episiotomy, that sounds really painful. Mind you it all sounds painful :rofl:. Im such a baby with pain.


----------



## FTale

@Nixnax Hugs....no one ever invites pain to the party :laugh2:


----------



## mandu10

@Nixnax oh my goodness a birthing ball! How exciting! So nice to have supportive friends around. I have a few who are very close and know of my struggles with infertility. 

@FTale I SO HOPE this is it for you!!! We'll keep checking back to see the progression! I only had 5000IU of novarel and my trigger lasted until 12 dpo :( never got darker though, yours looks like it's darker at times. :) I'm holding out for you!

Thank you both for your kind words. This cycle is much heavier than any I've had in a while, but maybe it'll act to help reset my system. :D


----------



## mimi4

@Nixnax- awesome news, congrats!


----------



## Nixnax

Hi ladies, how are doing?

Sorry I've been MIA. I've been feeling a bit down with the lockdown and other restrictions. Its starting to make me lazy and lack motivation. 

I have my 20 week scan tomorrow, we're going to find out the gender. Im so excited. 

Hope you're both doing well


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Hi ladies, how are doing?
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA. I've been feeling a bit down with the lockdown and other restrictions. Its starting to make me lazy and lack motivation.
> 
> I have my 20 week scan tomorrow, we're going to find out the gender. Im so excited.
> 
> Hope you're both doing well

Congrats on everything going smoothly!

Its ok. I havent been very good at posting anywhere cept for my journal.

Lockdown has made the hermit in me cringe. So I can imagine how you feel being preggy and wanting to be out more. 

Prayers for your scan. Sure all will be well.<3

I am on 3rd iui I suspect in a few days. Doctor is being cronky but year is almost done. Looking forward to jumping off the medicated ttc train...lol. Will let you all know if it works.

@mandu10 , Hope all is well with you. :hug:


----------



## mandu10

Good morning ladies! I have not been posting anywhere really... Was feeling really down as well. I think this lockdown has been hard on us all. 

We are preparing to move to our new hospital this Saturday, it has been years of prep. But the stress of the move plus a global pandemic, a lot of staff have left and the rest of us are just walking around a bit like zombies trying to have a positive attitude. Soooooo very excited for it to be done though! Our old hospital was way out of date, this new one has all single occupancy rooms and it's all new and shiny, here's hoping it all goes smooth!

We took November off from TTC, then I took femara this cycle in hopes of an IUI, but my follicles were too small on CD 14 (less than 10:-() and I can't do the IUI any later because of all of the move prep, so this cycle is a bust. We're going to try in January though again. Nothing happening that would stop us at that point! 

@Nixnax excited for you for your 20 week scan! Hoping all goes smoothly.

@FTale Really hoping this is the IUI that sticks for you!!

<3


----------



## FTale

mandu10 said:


> Good morning ladies! I have not been posting anywhere really... Was feeling really down as well. I think this lockdown has been hard on us all.
> 
> We are preparing to move to our new hospital this Saturday, it has been years of prep. But the stress of the move plus a global pandemic, a lot of staff have left and the rest of us are just walking around a bit like zombies trying to have a positive attitude. Soooooo very excited for it to be done though! Our old hospital was way out of date, this new one has all single occupancy rooms and it's all new and shiny, here's hoping it all goes smooth!
> 
> We took November off from TTC, then I took femara this cycle in hopes of an IUI, but my follicles were too small on CD 14 (less than 10:-() and I can't do the IUI any later because of all of the move prep, so this cycle is a bust. We're going to try in January though again. Nothing happening that would stop us at that point!
> 
> @Nixnax excited for you for your 20 week scan! Hoping all goes smoothly.
> 
> @FTale Really hoping this is the IUI that sticks for you!!
> 
> <3

Well that stinks!!!!! I wish they could give you some meds to give them a few more mm of growth. So sorry. I know how it feels and crossing my toes that I dont get the same news this week.

Scan on Thursday I believe. Stress can mess you up on ovulating and sounds like you have had plenty. Well Jan it is then though I hope you try on your own still. I ovulated cd16 or 18 with my dd on my own.

As for your job, congrats on the new building. Stick with it though things seem never ending with the muck. Sun will shine again.

Hugs


----------



## Nixnax

@FTale best of luck with the IUI. you deserve this so bad. Its turned me into a hermit too and its not good. 

@mandu10 oh thats a shame about this cycle. Fingers crossed for the next cycle. Moving to a new modern work place will be nice. A fresh and new motivation. 

I'm send you both lots of positive baby thoughts. 

My DH wasn't allowed into the scan today, he had to wait in the car. My heart broke for him, I wish they told us, so I didnt have to put him through that. :brat: 

Everything went perfectly. Bubs is good and strong. Wriggling around. I asked the lady to write down the sex so we could find out together. We are having a baby girl :pink:. I had a gut feeling that it was a girl. We're so happy


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> @FTale best of luck with the IUI. you deserve this so bad. Its turned me into a hermit too and its not good.
> 
> @mandu10 oh thats a shame about this cycle. Fingers crossed for the next cycle. Moving to a new modern work place will be nice. A fresh and new motivation.
> 
> I'm send you both lots of positive baby thoughts.
> 
> My DH wasn't allowed into the scan today, he had to wait in the car. My heart broke for him, I wish they told us, so I didnt have to put him through that. :brat:
> 
> Everything went perfectly. Bubs is good and strong. Wriggling around. I asked the lady to write down the sex so we could find out together. We are having a baby girl :pink:. I had a gut feeling that it was a girl. We're so happy

:dance::wohoo:
CONGRATS!!:pink:

Terribly sorry your hubby wasn't allowed in to the scan. Such rubbish. I will not go to scan where mine cant come in. It will be a first and last type thing I wouldn't want him to miss. Plus could use the support with my history.

IUI went great. Timing perfect with O. Just a waiting game now. Need a Christmas miracle.

Raining cows out. Hope it doesn't flood.
You staying warm up there?


----------



## Nixnax

Thank you. I'm so chuffed. I had a real gut feeling it was going to be a girl. 

I was so gutted that he couldn't come in. They didn't tell us until we arrived, I was so angry. I offered to sort a private scan so DH could see and he said it was OK, he didnt mind. I know it does really bother him but he would never say. I might book a surprise one. 

So glad the IUI went well and was timed perfectly. Praying for your Christmas miracle [-o&lt;.

Its quite cold here at the moment, not massively but cold enough. Its around 50 degrees F.


----------



## FTale

I plan to do a private one too. I don't imagine many placea are letting the spouses in. Think its stupid. Why wear a mask if it wont do any good? Def a special occasion. Worth it. So sorry.

So tired. Going to shower and go to bed early again. 

Stay warm


----------



## mimi4

Nixnax - fingers crossed x


----------

